# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

## Lakshmana Prana das

"Знаете, что изменило мою жизнь? Я был тихим, интравертированным мальчиком, который всю жизнь провел за книжками, не любил общаться. И тут я присоединился к Движению Прабхупады, которое ориентировано на внешний результат.  Мы не размышляли в то время - выходить или не выходить с книгами, распространять или нет? Бери книгу-иди распространяй, этого хочет Кришна, так сказал Прабхупада. А я к людям боялся подходить, к незнакомым- для меня это было вообще немыслимо. Но я искренне поверил, что так нужно и шел. Помню, я приносил деньги, вырученные за книги в храм и,когда мне через какое-то время сказали, чтобы я взял процент, который мне причитается за распространение книг, я был крайне удивлен, даже почувствовал какое-то осквернение – какой процент?!! За что проценты?!! За любовь проценты?!!! Я был просто счастлив, распространяя книги. Наше сознание было полностью задействовано, распространяя книги. Другая составляющая была – мы не были замкнуты по отношению к обществу, мы были уверены – благодаря этим книгам мир измениться. Даже если люди были не уверены в этом-мы были в этом полностью уверены. Был в этом некий фанатизм, но в большей степени это была наша открытость. Мы понимали, что мы одно целое с этим миром, не просто, что мы – Общество Сознания Кришны, такое совершенное, а мы понимали, что без этого мира, без этих людей мы к Богу не вернемся. Это послание для всех людей. Из открытости была прана, потому как только вы закрылись в своей общине, в своей семье, в своей секте – вы умираете! Потому что Господь Вишну представляет собой Полное Целое, не какую-то часть – мусульмане, христиане, обычные атеисты, все это части тела Господа Вишну. Если Вы служите обществу – вы служите Господу , и вы это реально чувствуете, ощущая энтузиазм и удовлетворение. Мы тогда все этим горели, все до одного. Что происходит сейчас? Куда подевался энтузиазм учеников? Когда мы закрываемся, чувствуем сами себя сектой, в уме держим то, что люди нас не любят, да и с Миссией нам не все понятно - то ли распространять эти книги, то ли не распространять – энтузиазм уходит.
Энтузиазм возникает всякий раз тогда, когда вы чувствуете 2 вещи:
1)    Когда Вы чувствуете, что у вас есть настоящее дело, которое нужно Кришне
2)    То, что Вы делаете нужно окружающим Вас людям, Вы действуете, как слуги общества, и люди благодарны Вам за это.
Здесь соблюдены 2 принципа женский – общество, заказ, и мужской принцип – важное, реальное дело, Миссия."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Атмосфера в общине – это состояние разума преданных. Атмосфера в обществе настраивает наш разум

Безответственность в отношениях порождается тем, что мы думаем, что наши отношения временные – это имперсонализм.  Мы потерпим здесь с четками в руках какое-то время и это все закончится. Однако наши отношения вечные. У нас есть некое непонимание этого.

Когда мы читаем про Кришну-Он убил того демона, того…мы думаем-ну это несложно,это все лилы Кришны, Кришне это не сложно…получается что Кришна – не Герой?...Кришна плачет, когда Радхарани покидает танец раса-мы опять думаем-это лила…Но Кришна ПО - НАСТОЯЩЕМУ плачет!!! Мы думаем – у Кришны нет проблем, и у меня в духовном мире не будет проблем,мне бы дотерпеть тут…Это имперсонализм!!! Когда Кришна убивает демонов-это Ему нелегко дается, Он проявляет истинный героизм. Ведь демоны, которые приходят во Врадж-это необычные демоны, это порождение Его внутренней энергии – Йога майи,они так же сильны, как Кришна. Поэтому Кришне,чтобы сразиться с демонами нужно перейти через свой предел! То есть познать Свою энергию, превзойти ее,вырасти нужно, превзойти Свое собственное понимание,Свою собственную реализацию, Свою энергию. То есть Кришна реально работает,совершает определенные усилия. Это не то, что пришла какая-то игрушка из папьемаше, а он - Бог и расправляется с ней, просто ногой отбросил и все. Кришна реально трудится, чтобы поддерживать этот мир, поддерживать преданных, и преданные, которые находятся рядом с Кришной в духовном мире тоже реально трудятся. Их проблемы не сравнить с нашими проблемами, преданные в духовном мире решают гораздо более серьезные проблемы.

Поэтому если преданный здесь думает – вот эти мои обязанности, проблемы во взаимоотношениях – все это связано с моим обусловленным существованием, то есть у меня трудности, потому что я обусловлен, вот сейчас я знания получу-очередную лекцию прослушаю и все, и никаких трудностей у меня не будет-я буду танцевать с Кришной в танце раса, я буду просто пальцем шевелить и все будет получаться,бровью повел – и все стало совершенным образом, ведь в духовном мире каждый шаг – танец, каждое слово-песня…Знаете как это называется? Сваргия- раса – представление о Вайкунтхе, как о Сварге, мы стремимся не в духовный мир, а в рай. Человек зарабатывает хорошую карму в результате тяжелого труда и у него появляется возможность на короткое время, в течение райской жизни повести бровью, и придет апсара и исполнит желание. Карми для этого тяжело трудятся, чтобы попасть в райский мир. Но почему же на Вайкунтхе – каждый шаг танец, а каждое слово-песня? Что это означает? Когда преданные реально трудятся в преданном служении – он испытывает радость-такова природа преданного служения.

Сахаджия – когда преданный воспринимает духовную жизнь очень дешево – ешь,пей, веселись-работают дураки,которые не знают, что просто нужно есть, пить, веселиться. Кто такие сахаджии? Это большая часть нас с Вами. Сахаджии хотят наслаждаться, как это проявляется? Огромным количеством претензий к другим. Гнев. Служение в настроении сахаджии – это претензии, предубеждения, я не вникаю в Вашу жизнь, не интересуюсь Вами, я просто хочу видеть вас таким, как я хочу. Я хочу видеть вас преданным! Это все, что мне от вас нужно! Но какой вы, что с Вами происходит реально – меня это не интересует! Представьте, что происходит – 2 преданных в таком настроении. Кто такой друг? Я интересуюсь его жизнью,а он – моей. Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит о 6 видах любовного обмена –это как раз дружба. Вопрошаем о сокровенном и открываем свое сердце. Это возможно, когда порок зависти, претензий низкий, тогда мы можем спрашивать без предубеждений, вы же не можете открыться тому, кто вам завидует. В сахаджии уровень зависти очень повышается. Дружба означает- что в этих отношениях присутсвует правда, честность, искренность, если что-то непонятно друзья проясняют в отношениях. Однако мы не умеем выяснять что-то без претензий, мы обязательно должны что-то человеку предъявить, вместо того, чтобы обратиться к личности. Даже если у нас внутри есть претензия - другой человек это мгновенно чувствует и возникает недоверие, дружба разрушается.

Мы любим, чтобы нас понимали, выслушивали, но мы не удосуживаемся поинтересоваться, что происходит во внутреннем мире другого человека. Точно также мы зачастую с удовольствием принимаем прасад, но приготовить самим прасад для преданных нам приходит в голову гораздо реже. Мы должны больше готовить прасада для преданных, а принимать прасад – это бонус,дар любви,отклик любви."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Всякая семья - будь то духовная или материальная поддерживается служением. Служение всегда – это контроль чувств. Если человек не контролирует чувства – значит он находится в позиции господина, наслаждающегося и какая же семья может возникнуть вокруг такой личности? Это невозможно, потому как семья – это дух служения. Под семьей мы подразумеваем и семью, и общину, и парампару…это сообщество людей,  неким смыслом, некой целью. Мы подчиняем свою жизнь своей семье – в этом смысл служения. Большая часть людей заводят семью или приходят в духовную семью, чтобы служили им, чтобы их понимали, поддерживали, вдохновляли, о них заботились. Редкие люди становятся способными контролировать свои чувства и заботиться о других.

В самом начале человек воспринимает знания так, как он захочет – возникает нияма-граха,то есть человек либо не следует ничему, либо следует так, чтобы у него ничего не получилось. Самая большая потребность человека в материальном мире – это желание оправдаться, чтобы к нему не было претензий. Человек просто хочет, чтобы  к нему хорошо относились. Попадая в общество преданных, мы попадаем в поле зрения наставника, духовного учителя, а потребность, которую мы реализуем в этом луче внимания авторитета или просто начальника на работе, неважно, так вот основная потребность – соответствовать, тогда мы чувствуем хорошо себя внутри (я на хорошем счету, у меня инициация – я доволен, у меня нет конфликтов в семье – я доволен) . Никакой человек не считает себя целым, он считает себя частью. Никакой человек не считает себя брахманом. Брахман – это целое ( ом пурнам…), то есть Ишопанишад говорит, что из Одного целого исходит множество других целых частиц. Душа имеет свойство брахмана, поскольку мы целые внутри нас есть счастье, внутри нас есть сияние, внутри нас есть смысл, жизненная энергия. Но поскольку мы находимся в невежестве, считая себя не целым, а частью, мы думаем, что все, чтобы я не делал зависит от условий, это и есть ОБУСЛОВЛЕННОСТЬ. А полное целое означает ОТВЕТСВЕННОСТЬ!

Обусловленная душа – зависящая от условий, использующая условия для собственного оправдания. Обусловленная душа мыслит категориями не как можно чего-то добиться, а как произвести впечатление, сделать вид деятельности. Неважно, что она достигнет, для обусловленной души важно, как к ней будут относится, поэтому она сделает все, чтобы доказать другим как она не виновата, это другие виноваты, такие условия… Никто не скажет – я просто плохой ученик, дайте мне пожалуйста задание посложнее. Человек не хочет учиться, потому что он хочет встроиться, соответствовать, он не чувствует себя целым. Из-за этого менталитета обусловленной души, человек начинает свою деятельность хорошо до тех пор, пока не обуславливается. Посмотрите, что происходит, пока у человека новые обстоятельства,новая ситуация, новое общество, новая философия, все новое, то душа раскрывается к познанию, у нее появляются новые ощущения, новые впечатления, и человек включается в какой-то творческий процесс,он счастлив. Но потом, когда он привыкает к ситуации и когда у него нет перспективы какого-то дальнейшего роста-он просто умирает, у его возникает стагнация. Когда у человека нет дела,его ум не занят творчеством, он начинает заниматься всякой ерундой, у него начинают лезть всякого рода мысли – может мне карьеру сделать, может жену поменять? …Человек  внутренне не занят и ситуацию внутренней пустоты он перекладывает на общество."

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Дорогие преданные! 
Пожалуйста, у кого есть возможность, выложите лекции Его Святейшества в аудио  формате. Конкретно- его семинар на российском фестивале "Садху-санга"-2010 "Духовная забота".
Видео есть, нужно аудио.

----------


## vedamurti das

Надо бы вначале краткую биографию преданного выложить.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дорогие преданные! 
> Пожалуйста, у кого есть возможность, выложите лекции Его Святейшества в аудио  формате. Конкретно- его семинар на российском фестивале "Садху-санга"-2010 "Духовная забота".
> Видео есть, нужно аудио.


Садху-Санга 2010 - Е.М. Чарудешна Прабху__Духовная забота.zip

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Садху-Санга 2010 - Е.М. Чарудешна Прабху__Духовная забота.zip


   Потрясающе откровенно, научно и глубоко. Его Святейшество  Бхактиведанта Садху Свами, ки, джая!!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Мы переживаем в детстве очень сильные самскары потому, что когда человек маленький, он открыт к миру. Любое впечатление очень сильно переживается и сохраняется. Когда мы вырастаем, мы становимся грубыми, нас уже ни чем не удивишь, поэтому нам трудно прогрессировать, потому что мы перестаем воспринимать жизнь как дети. Мы перестаем быть детьми в хорошем смысле этого слова. Поэтому мы обсуждаем этот момент. Если мы хотим быть учениками, мы должны быть готовы получать эти самскары. Это означает, что когда возникают трудности , мы должны их пережить. Состояние отчуждения, когда человек пытается избежать контакта с жизнью, с ее проблемами, пытается спихнуть куда-то проблемы , связанные с детьми, близкими, с Кришной, со старшими преданными, мы пытаемся отойти, все сдвинуть куда-то под предлогом того, что я совершил оскорбление, то когда это происходит , мы избегаем переживать опыт, фактически мы не получаем необходимых самскар для того, чтобы изменить свой разум , т.к. разум связан с чувствами. Если мы что-то не прочувствовали, не пережили, мы не можем трансформировать свой разум, т.е. понять каким образом поступать в этих ситуациях спонтанно, естественно, что становится нашей ценностью."

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

А Махарадж принимает уже учеников?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А Махарадж принимает уже учеников?


Нет пока.

----------


## Према Раса дас

Необыкновенная Личность! Благодаря Его Служению Гуру,весь Мир погрузился в Бхагавата катху!!!)) всего Одна личность!!!!!!Способна всколыхнуть Весь Мир!!! Потрясающе!!!!мой нижайший поклон Ему.Вся Слава Парампаре!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Из интервью:
- Чем Вас привлекает движение сознания Кришны?

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами:
- Тем, что оно именно движение. Иными словами, любой человек, который стремится заняться чем-то по-настоящему увлекательным, ищет возможности присоединиться к живому движению, смысл которого в том, чтобы изменить жизнь людей к лучшему.

Движение сознания Кришны универсально. Здесь каждый может найти себя независимо от своей религиозной принадлежности, потому что Бог един. Движение сознания Кришны означает, что мы видим Всевышнего как Всепривлекающего. Лично меня привлекает то, что в этом движении нет такой жесткой иерархии, как в так называемых «традиционных религиях». Мы действуем не под давлением некой иерархичной системы, а просто потому, что вдохновляемся примером других преданных Кришны. Мы вдохновляемся искренностью.

Конечно, в Обществе сознания Кришны есть проблемы, потому что оно еще очень молодое. Мы чувствуем, что в нашей стране не все люди понимают его природу. Многие, например, считают, что это индийская культура и потому оно, может, и не связано с культурой России. Но в действительности каждый русский человек привык жить общиной, он привык к ситуации, когда люди живут, служа друг другу, а в этом как раз и заключается принцип Общества сознания Кришны. То есть, это движение общин.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Кришна прячется в сердце преданных и чтобы Кришна вышел из своего укрытия нужны определенные условия и серьезные основания. Кришна появляется тогда, когда Его что-то привлекает и быть преданным - это означает уметь привлекать Кришну. Преданный - тот, кто знает, как привлечь Кришну. Шрила Прабхупада говорил - не пытайтесь увидеть Кришну, это бессмысленно, потому что Господь не воспринимается при помощи чувств, это невозможно, старайтесь, чтобы Господь вас увидел. Когда преданные собираются вместе, говорят о Кришне, прославляют Его со вкусом - Кришна Сам приходит к преданным. По другому даршан Господа не получают. Есть вещи, которые привлекают Кришну, есть то, что Его не привлекает. Способность служить Кришне приходит по милости Гуру, по милости преданных, по милости Кришны. Когда преданный понимает, что это чудо - преданное служение, когда он относится как к чему-то святому саму возможность общаться с преданными, как к самому святому - к пению святых Имен, как к святому , что у вас появляется возможность служить, он защищает сангу - вот это и есть преданный. Это НЕ САМО СОБОЙ РАЗУМЕЮЩЕЕСЯ, это ВЕЛИКОЕ ЧУДО! Преданный уже получает семя бхакти, уже получает духовное тело. Любовь к Богу - это дар. Мы получаем эту любовь в виде семени по милости Гуру, дальше идет процесс поливания или взращивания  при помощи воспевания, тогда у нас развивается любовь к Богу. У преданных одновременно есть 2 тела - материальное и духовное и вопрос в том-какое тело он поливает. Тело - это сфера взаимоотношений. Например наше физическое тело - это наша карма, то есть действия, которые мы совершали в отношениях других, это совокупные взаимоотношения, это наши папа, мама, брат…все те взаимоотношения, с которыми мы имели дело - вот, что такое наше физическое тело. Наше тело, наш ум состоит из тех чувств, которые мы испытывали, совершая те или иные поступки,это наши самскары, наши желания. Наше духовное тело пока очень слабенькое, мы получаем его тоже в виде глубокого сокровенного впечатления и чтобы свою сущность вырастить, ее нужно защищать. Самое худшее - это совершать оскорбления. 

Интересно, что многие, чтобы не совершать оскорбления предпочитают не общаться с преданными, но это и есть главное оскорбление. Есть только один способ не оскорблять преданных - быть в настроении ученика, слуги, быть открытыми, внимательными, радоваться общению с преданными, важно стряхивать себя ложные представления, обиды, предубеждения. К ученику это не прилипает, он это стряхивает. Оскорбления совершает тот, кто укореняется в своих предубеждениях, обидах, вот тогда он становится оскорбителем. Невозможно общаться с людьми и не задевать их, не ругаться, не радоваться. Если вы общаетесь с людьми - вы всегда будете иметь палитру самых разнообразных эмоций. Когда мы вступаем во взаимоотношения с преданными - мы привязываемся к ним, у нас появляются связи. Материальные привязанности, материальные связи вытесняются духовными привязанностями. Так духовное тело вытесняет материальное тело.  Невозможно избавиться от материальных желаний просто развивая свое сознание. Если вы не чувствуете, если не развиваете отношения, привязанности в обществе преданных, если вы не любите никого, как преданных, то невозможно избавиться от похоти материальной. Чувства вытесняются только чувствами, их невозможно вытеснить осознанием. Когда человек просто пытается избавиться от материальных желаний, он переходит в тама-гуну, становится инертным, апатичным, у него пропадает желание стремиться куда-то, фактически перестает жить. Вы думаете Кришне нужны такие преданные, если они сами даже себе не нужны? Невозможно постичь Абсолютную Истину вне сферы взаимоотношений, можно, как субстанцию постичь Брахман. Но, когда мы говорим о Боге, как о Личности, О Кришне, то Кришна постигается только в сфере взаимоотношений.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Чистое преданное служение абсолютно реально для нас и оно не требует, чтобы у преданного вокруг головы нимб появился и крылышки выросли. Нет, это уже возможно в этой жизни, в этом теле. Универсальная природа преданного служения заключается в том, что мы видим каждого, как того, кто по своей природе склонен к преданному служению, мы не должны оценивать так, что вот этот имеет природу служить, а этот не имеет такую природу, потому что у каждого внутри есть связь с полным целым. Сектантская позиция проявляется в том,что мы делим людей на друзей и врагов – тех, кто имеет с нами похожие взгляды мы записываем в друзья, с теми, с кем у нас не клеятся отношения мы записываем во враги. И это кстати естественно для всех людей, это сфера природы. 

Чем отличается преданный от обычного человека? Он не отождествляет себя с телом. Да,этот человек мне не комфортен, а этот комфортен, но я не делаю различий между ними. Я не отождествляю человека с природой, в которую он воплощен. Да, этот человек отличен от меня и воспринимаю это отличие, как благоприятное. Преданный – это тот, кто всегда, при любых обстоятельствах занимает позицию слуги, позицию ученика. Ученическая позиция означает то, что человек не различает благоприятное и неблагоприятное. Когда что-то благоприятно,преданный испытывает радость и благодарность, когда что-то неблагоприятное преданный собирается и понимает, что сейчас ему преподносится важный урок, который нужно принять без претензий и обид. Когда человек обижается, становится в позицию жертвы в своей жизни – это означает, что он отказался от ученической позиции, это означает, что он думает,что что-то неблагоприятно, то есть этот урок он не хочет принимать. Прабхупада говорит, что терпение преданного безгранично. Что это означает – это означает, что преданный никогда не отвергает урок, который ему преподносит жизнь, он всегда во всем полагается и доверяет Господу, поэтому он благодарен всему, что посылает ему судьба, потому что таким образом очищается сердце от всего того, что мешает моим отношениям с Богом, освобождает мое сердце от сектантства, то есть от двойственности. Чтобы избавиться от двойственности, от майи, нужно принимать все, что приходит в твою жизнь, ничего не отвергая, не оценивая- вот это благоприятно, а вот это неблагоприятно. Итак, у нас есть друзья и враги, иногда преданные, когда размышляют об общине преданных-им рисуются картины таких хороших отношений, все вокруг друзья, у всех преданных похожая природа…,но это не называется жизнью в семье. Жизнь в семье подразумевает сложности. Мы думаем – вот жить в материальной семье сложно, а жить в духовной семье просто. Преданные все улыбаются, все довольные, Харе Кришна кругом, все в настроении служения находятся, а что мы подразумевают под этим? Все удовлетворяют МОИ чувства, все заботятся, чтобы Мне было комфортно, стульчики пододвигают, прасад накладывают… И мы тоже стульчики пододвигаем, прасад раскладываем…это все хорошо, но это еще не преданное служение. 

Преданное служение – это деятельность, которая благоприятна для духовного развития, которая помогает человеку развиваться. Например преданным служением может быть, когда я скажу человеку что-то резкое, как друг. Без претензий, без обид. Однако человек может сказать, а где здесь дух служения, ты же слуга! Как слуга может сказать господину, что у него с головой не в порядке. У нас искаженное понимание служение. Не служение, а выслуживание. Угождать. Служить – значит угождать – это культура зависти. Все друг другу угождают, но никто даже не стараются понять, никто друг другу правду не говорит. Тех, кто нам комфортен записываем в друзья, других критикуем. Это не духовные отношения, это лживые отношения, круговая порука, основанные на майе. Почему-то мы думаем, что в отношениях с друзьями они должны говорить нам то, что мы хотим услышать,поддерживать наше ложное эго, а если нам кто-то что-то сказал – это уже не дружеское отношение…Вот это называется дурное общение с преданными – асат – санга, а мы думаем, что асат – санга – это только с материалистами. Иногда с материалистами, которые говорят нам правду, не жалея нашего ложного эго – это в большей степени сат-санга. А здесь, попадая в капкан хороших отношений мы можем получать дурное общение. 

Поэтому, чтобы построить настоящую общину, настоящую семью, мы должны понять, что в основе этого лежит ученическая позиция, не сектантская, а ученическая, мы должны быть готовы говорить нашим близким людям правду, но не ту правду, которая просто является нашей критикой, недовольством или претензией,это не называется говорить правду. Правду говорить – это обсуждать, говорить с человеком по существу о том, что происходит, нужно избавиться от предубеждений, от своей собственной скорлупы, через которую мы смотрим на близких нам людей. именно это является причиной разложения общества людей. В этом вопросе не должно быть компромиссов, мы не должны позволять лицемерить.

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

Дорогие вайшнавы, где можно скачать его книги?

----------


## Alice

Харе Кришна. 
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
По-крайней мере одну книгу здесь http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...nigi&Itemid=56

----------


## kripacharja das

Харе Кришна!Ищу семинар Махараджа "Человек и время" может есть где скачать?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Нет пока.


Простите, а будет ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Простите, а будет ?


Как я слышал, Бхактиведанта Садху Свами сказал, что пока он не может гарантировать своим ученикам нормальных условий для стабильной духовной практики (т.е. жизнь в общине), он не будет давать посвящения.

----------


## Элла

Большое спасибо за выложенный семинар Бхактиведанта Садху Свами "Духовная забота". В конце последней пятой лекции он говорит ещё об одном заключительном дне семинара, то есть его в записи нет, может есть у кого эта лекция, очень актуально. Спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами, семинар *«Нравственность в Сознании Кришны»* - Омск 2012г

В Движении Сознания Кришны человек не может долго оставаться, занимая пассивную , формальную позицию. Все люди сейчас разобраны по разным сообществам, по религиям, где они решают для себя какие-то материальные, эмоциональные проблемы, какое-то интеллектуальное удовлетворение. Но Время сейчас все устраивает так, что все люди потеряли смысл, утрачивается какое-то воодушевление в том, что они делают. Также все люди отмечают, что то, что раньше делалось легко, сейчас на это же приходится тратить большие усилия. В основе успеха конкретного человека и конкретной общины лежит очень редкое достояние, которое можно назвать « Нравственность в Сознании Кришны». Это тема нашего семинара. Потому что без нравственности невозможно счастье и невозможно процветание. В Бхагават-Гите в 12 главе, которая является своего рода венцом, Кришна, описав лестницу бхакти начинает говорить о нравственности, начинает говорить о том, какие качества преданных дороги ему.

Тот, кто никому не завидует невозмутим в радости и горе…

Первый способ существования в Сознании Кришны – это, когда преданный получает определенную связь с милостью духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады. Это стадия пассивная, стадия, в которой преданный выступает в качестве такого субъекта, который получает и испытывает удовлетворение от того, что получает и чувствует энтузиазм от того, что получает.

Вторая ступень, в которой каждый из нас может оказаться – это ступень ученичества, когда преданный начинает испытывать счастье независимо от присутствия благоприятных условий в Сознании Кришны, независимо от того в каких мы отношениях, какие действуют на нас гунны и т.д. Если он находится в ученической позиции – он всегда счастлив и всегда вдохновлен.

Тайна Сознания Кришны – как преданный, не свободный от анартх может быть счастлив и заниматься чистым преданным служением в Сознании Кришны?

Для этого нужно понять природу ученичества.

Когда Кришна описывает все эти «невозможные» качества ( прощает, не завидует, свободен от собственнического инстинкта, думает о благе других…) мы воспринимаем это, как линию горизонта, к которой, чем ближе приближаешься, тем дальше она становится, т.е ты к ней, а она от тебя…И у преданных со временем появляется такое настроение- ну да, я все это уже слышал…не рассказывайте мне больше пожалуйста, я и сам могу кому хочешь на эту тему лекцию прочитать, какие все должны быть независтливые, свободные от чувства собственности и т.д., но сам преданный при этом не имеет веры, что это есть у него, есть возможность находиться в этом состоянии. Я  хочу сразу открыть секрет без всякой дипломатии – эти качества, которые описывает Кришна, эти достояния они не являются достояниями конкретного человека. Эти качества, которые описывает Кришна не являются нашей собственностью, это не наши качества. Эти качества преданные проявляют не потому, что они такие чистые, а потому что он оказывается под влиянием Внутренней Энергии Господа. Все эти качества – качества Внутренней Энергии Господа, они проявлены в преданном по той причине, что он правильно следует процессу Сознания Кришны и приобщаемся к природе Господа. В этом заключается ответ- как преданный, будучи еще на стадии анартха ниврити может заниматься чистым преданным служением, то есть совершать деятельность, которая привлекательна для Господа. Господь не привлекается тем, что мы делаем, если в этих процессах нет Его внутренней Энергии, потому как Кришну привлекает то, что делает Шримати Радхарани,гопи, преданные Вриндавана. И преданные, которые находятся в Движении Сознания Кришны даже 20 лет не может делать чего-то такого, что может быть привлекательно для Кришны, просто потому, что он в Движении 20 лет  например, я уже не говорю о 5 годах или 2 месяца. Секрет Движения Сознания Кришны заключается в том, что преданный, который в Движении даже 2 месяца, они могут делать то, что привлекательно для Кришны, и могут совершать преданное служение, которое приносит истинное блаженство, истинное удовлетворение душе. А преданные, которые в Движении 10 лет, 20 лет, они могут не совершать действия, которые привлекательны для Кришны, даже зная традицию, ритуалы и т.д. Поэтому Кришна говорит об определенной нравственной позиции преданного. Нам нужно обсудить, что это за нравственная позиция.

Только благодаря сотрудничеству преданных, благодаря тому, что это происходит в сфере влияния Внутренней Энергии Господа- это служение становится привлекательным, то есть оно становится квалифицированным.

Большинство преданных думают, что преданное служение осуществляется индивидуально – вот я преданный, у меня есть знания о вечности души, о том, что Кришна-Бхагаван и вот я совершаю преданное служение. Но, те, кто хотя бы немного изучал философию Сознания Кришны знают, что преданное служение осуществляется не в сфере внешней энергии Кришны, а в сфере его Внутренней Энергии. Что это означает? Это означает, что оно осуществляется по милости парампары и окружающих преданных. И хотя это словосочетание технически нам всем знакомо, но как эта милость обретается- это требует отдельного обсуждения. Некоторые преданные легко осуществляют преданное служение и Святые Имена им легко повторять, Святое Имя Само просится в сердце преданного, они иногда даже отвлекаются при повторении Святого Имени. Но Святое Имя настолько милостиво к нему, что даже, отвлекаясь, атмосфера от произнесения Святого Имени не теряется – вот это называется МИЛОСТЬЮ. Милость означает, что Кришна проявляется, приходит в жизнь преданного, а есть преданные и они совершают много усилий, совершают аскезы в Сознании Кришны, но при этом их воспевание подобно пустыне. Они воспевают годами, они просто знают, что это совершенный процесс, который надо выполнять во что бы то ни стало и совершать усилия. Честь и хвала таким преданным за их аскезы и усилия, это большое проявление преданности, но это не все, что есть в Сознании Кришны.

У милости Господа есть определенная причина, есть своя логика в милости Господа. Хотя милость беспричинна – это означает, что сам человек не является ее причиной, но тем не менее к кому-то она приходит, к кому-то нет. Вернее она приходит ко всем - к кому-то немного, к кому-то больше. Почему? Кришна очень чуток к нравственности человека, к внутреннему настроению в Сознании Кришны.

Вкус, который человек испытывает в преданном служении не что иное, как ощущение принятия Кришной этого служения. Вкус, который мы ощущаем свидетельствует о принятии Кришной служения – это не вопрос объема, это вопрос качества.

Нравственность в Сознании Кришны – это те качества, о которых Кришна говорит в этих стихах, эти качества развиваются именно благодаря действию Внутренней Энергии Кришны, это не качества дживы. Когда мы говорим о парампаре, то преданные думают – это цепь вайшнавов , уходящих в прошлое, однако мы не понимаем, что парампара – это семья вайшнавов. Служить в парампаре – это служить в семье вайшнавов, а служить индивидуально – это служить, согласно своим представлениям, это происходит не под влиянием Внутренней Энергии Господа.

Ништха ( устойчивое преданное служение) проявляется не столько благодаря книгам, сколько благодаря следованиям наставлениям. 

Что необходимо для каждого из нас, чтобы проявлять благородные качества, о которых говорит Кришна? При каких условиях мы можем прощать? При каких условиях мы можем проявлять самоотверженность по отношению к кому-то? Что для этого нужно?

Что для человека, чтобы он по-настоящему включился? По-настоящему действовал? 

У нас у всех есть учителя, общество преданных, тем не менее, мы знаем, что эти качества могут не проявляться. Я все таки хочу понять, находясь в семье, имея Гуру, что нам не достает, что проявлять качество прощения, отказа от эго? Сами по себе мы, конечно ж, люди с недостатками, но , что нам необходимо, чтобы мы проявляли себя вопреки нашим недостаткам?

Что на самом деле является удовлетворением Гуру?

Мы часто  говорим, что мы хотим быть даса-даса-анудаса ( слуга – слуги-слуги). Мы – даса ( слуга), а тот, кому мы служим кто? Слуга или господин? Это принципиальный момент- когда душа служит господину она не может избавиться от зависти, она не может избавиться от сомнений. Что разрушает энтузиазм? Что разрушает счастье от деятельности? Это сомнение, неуверенность в том, что тот, кому вы служите бескорыстен – вот корень всего! До тех пор, пока мы не убедились в том, что тот. Кому мы служим сам является слугой, наше служение будет находиться в сфере внешней энергии, то есть мы будем находиться в сомнении, в дефиците, в каких-то завистливых состояниях – нам постоянно нужно будет убеждать себя, что нужно служить и т.д.Этот момент необходимо выяснить каждому. Служение – это наша санатана-дахрма. Любой человек, даже обычный материалист кому-то служит, у него есть семья, он знает, что эту семью надо кормить, о ней нужно заботится, и люди совершают ежедневные усилия. Но почему, совершая служение, человек  в какой-то момент перестает испытывать счастье, начинает испытывать страдание, разочарование и происходит разрушение семьи и прочее. А почему? Потому что человек ожидает, что его служение будет иметь плоды – его будут прославлять за его служение-это первая вещь, т.е он отказывается от позиции слуги, потому как у него нет знания. Но у преданных вроде с этим проблем нет? Или есть? Вторая причина, что он обнаруживает в какой-то момент, что тот, кому он служит не бескорыстен. То есть его близкие, кому он служит просто его используют. Энергия служения перестает пробуждаться, появляется цинизм, апатия, потому что не работает принцип даса-даса – анудаса. Я – даса ( слуга), служу прабху(господину), но прабху(господин) в свою очередь тоже даса – слуга. И тот, кому он служит – тоже даса…и в конце все доходит до Кришны, который в свою очередь является слугой гопи. Шримати Радхарани вдохновляет Кришну служить, творить, совершать подвиги, приходить в этот материальный мир. Бескорыстие так редко встречается в материальном мире. По милости духовного учителя проявляется качество бескорыстия. В чем заключается милость духовного учителя? Когда мы видим его бескорыстие, когда мы видим его, как слугу. А мы часто видим в учителе господина – того, кому нужно оказывать почтение-это верно. Но кому адресовано это почтение? Слуге! Но если мы не увидели в учителе слугу, ученика своего учителя, то как мы можем выразить это почтение, если мы не видим его служение, не понимаем его? Очень поверхностно. Поэтому связь с парампарой очень слабая, потому что мы служим не слуге, а господину. Перед господином выслуживаются и при этом сами сгорают. Служить можно только тогда, когда это ваше дело, когда вы понимаете процесс. Духовный учитель испытывает удовлетворение, когда видит, что ученик занят в служении творчески, естественно, что это является его делом. А не тогда, когда мы пытаемся его удовлетворить каким-то внешним образом. Дар Гуру проявляется в пробуждении личности ученика, у него появляется желание делать какие-то замечательные вещи, у него появляется сила, внутренняя состоятельность – это свидетельство того, что пробуждается ученик. Но если мы просто хотим произвести впечатление на учителя, то со временем накапливается неудовлетворенность, человек становится неудачником. 

Когда ученик пропитывается делом учителя, когда учитель видит занятым ученика в творческой деятельности, он испытывает колоссальное удовлетворение, потому что он спасен от майи, потому что служение Господу Гауранге стало делом жизни этого ученика, и, когда я уйду из этого мира, этот ученик продолжит это дело , и он защищен. А когда ученик постоянно цепляется за своего Гуру и пытается его как-то удовлетворить на внешнем плане, то Гуру понимает, что ученик питается просто энергией Гуру, но что будет с учеником ,когда не станет Гуру? Что будет с его преданностью?

Гуру не обращает внимание на недостатки, даже у святых можно найти недостатки, даже у самого Кришны можно найти недостатки, у Него их столько – мало не покажется  :smilies:  Кришна танцует с 16108 женами, ворует масло, убежал с поля боя…столько недостатков!!! Но когда мы Кришне задаем вопрос – почему Ты это делаешь? И Кришна начинает рассказывать почему, то мы видим, что за всем этим стоит любовь, стоит дух служения… И тогда все эти, так называемые недостатки, превращаются в достоинства служения, достоинства любви. Мы часто в обществе преданных реагируем на внешние вещи – все улыбаются , правильно поступают… И когда у кого-то что-то, не приведи Господи, возникает, какие-то проблемы, на этих людях сразу ставится крест. Почему? Потому что зависть не позволяет по-другому посмотреть на этих людей, потому что я же не могу простить человеку то, что он естественный, потому что это ставит под вопрос мой собственный статус. Однако, когда мы занимаем ученическую позицию, то мы понимаем, что человек может совершать ошибки, мы помогаем ему в его испытаниях, потому что за одного битого 10 небитых дают. Внешние отношения построены на зависти, все сравнивается, критикуется. Человек не может обрести счастья в Сознании Кришны, если он не принял ответственность за общество.

Ученическая позиция в одиночку не проявляется. Нельзя стать личностью, учеником вне семьи.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Семинар Бхактиведанта Садху Свами "Гуру и ученик", Маяпур 2012 mp3, Размер архива:    462.95 МБ

----------


## Красная Шапочка



----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Честно говоря, удивлен уровнем этого Гуру. Мягко говоря, удивлен.
И не встречал ничего более адекватного в отношении важнейших вопросов, нежели в его работе "!Дхарма духовного лидера". Другие проявления этого махаатмы только начинаю изучать.

----------


## Према Раса дас

Садху Махарадж!!!!Спасибо Тебе за то,что Ты есть!!

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

Хоть в этом и нет моей заслуги,но я, наверное, все же очень удачлива, что Садху Свами проявил в свое время милость и стал моим духовным наставником...

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Отсюда


Меня привел к кришнаитам мой школьный учитель физики. 

Это был совершенно необыкновенный человек! (Впрочем, почему был? Насколько мне известно, он и сейчас живет и здравствует, руководит Томской кришнаитской общиной, в 2006 году вышла его книжка «Несимметричная диалектика» – ее можно найти в сети.) Благодаря ему для меня, гуманитария, школьная физика внезапно предстала как Откровение – волнующая наука об основах Мироздания, в самых своих высотах ощущающая дыхание Творца, в самых своих глубинах нисходящая до божественной первоосновы Бытия… 

Тогда, в 1990 году, он рассказывал нам о теории Большого взрыва, о многочисленности физических измерений, существующих помимо известной нам трехмерности, о голографичности мироздания, в котором каждый атом в своей структуре повторяет собою всю Вселенную… 

Я запомнила его как человека с мощнейшим интеллектом, обладающего глубочайшим знанием не просто физики – он обладал знанием о Знании, о том, как и откуда оно приходит, как углубляется и развивается в сознании человека. Кстати, он же вел у нас спецкурс по диалектической логике – той самой, которая впоследствии легла в основу «Несимметричной диалектики».

 Основополагающая идея курса была такова: любое знание предполагает столкновение тезиса и антитезиса, которые на новом, более высоком уровне осознания порождают синтез. С тех пор, сталкиваясь с различными противоречивыми жизненными явлениями, я всегда вспоминала об этом и говорила себе: сейчас ты не понимаешь этого, но наступит момент, когда ты посмотришь на эти вещи с другой точки зрения, как бы свысока, и тогда поймешь, что противоречий нет! И это всегда помогало, и понимание действительно приходило со временем…

Так вот, этот человек обменивался книгами со своими учениками – была пара мальчишек из параллельного класса, с которыми он часто беседовал на переменках в лаборантской и после уроков. Говорили они о физике, о философии, о религии – не знаю, о чем там еще. Однажды я выпросила у них книгу «Чайка по имени Джонатан Ливингстон» – они читали ее по очереди. А потом один из мальчишек притащил нашему учителю «Бхагавад Гиту». И он сказал, что эта книга его потрясла – он прочел ее за одну ночь. И после этого стал кришнаитом. Сразу и навсегда. Ну по крайней мере на последующие 20 лет, насколько я могу судить на сегодняшний день.

Естественно, когда я спросила у него совета, чего бы такого умного почитать после «Чайки Джонатана», он посоветовал мне именно «Бхагавад Гиту». Кришнаитов тогда много по Новосибирску ходило. У первого же попавшегося я купила эту книгу.

Потом наш учитель уволился из школы. По моим последующим жизненным наблюдениям, столь неординарные личности в школе не задерживаются. Мы были тупым стадом подростков, которые на уроках творили немыслимые безобразия, в классе стоял обычно невообразимый шум. Наш учитель не считал нужным как-то «строить» нас и наводить дисциплину: она сразу нам сказал, что из обычного класса получаются в среднем 2-3 физика, а среди гуманитариев (у нас был профильный класс) он не рассчитывает увидеть физиков вообще, поэтому будет рассказывать только для тех, кому интересно. Он был умница! А мы все не стоили крошки мела на рукаве его пиджака – я уже тогда отчетливо это понимала… 

В общем, проработав у нас года полтора, он уволился. А некоторое время спустя я увидела его в школьном коридоре со смешной косичкой на выбритом затылке. Подошла и спросила, куда он пропал и где его теперь можно искать. А он пригласил меня на лекцию какого-то приезжего гуру.

Мы пошли вдвоем с подругой – ее, правда, больше буддизм интересовал (она и сейчас практикует, много лет уже), но и все, связанное с Индией, в принципе. Лекция была как раз о Будде, насколько я помню. В кришнаитской интерпретации, конечно. Лекция проходила в каком-то ДК, как водится, и обстановка показалась немного странной, естественно. Сильный запах храмовых палочек, громкий стук барабанов и караталов, танцы, песнопения. Мы, понятное дело, стеснялись, петь не пели – так только, сидя в ладоши похлопывали… Когда тебе 15 лет – все ж в новинку, все прикольно и весело…

Не могу сказать, что лекция гуру сильно вдохновила меня – уроки физики были куда интереснее. Когда все кланялись гуру – мы, естественно, нет. Когда все бормотали мантры – мы, естественно, молчали. Когда поехали домой в одежде, насквозь пропахшей этими индийскими курениями, – я, помню, тоже задавала себе вопрос: а не зазомбируют ли нас? Слухи-то про зомбирование с самого начала ходили… Но голова была ясная, сознание абсолютно спокойное: ну сходили на лекцию, посмотрели на людей в странных нарядах, послушали про Будду, посмотрели, как они пляшут и мантры поют… Ну и все, собственно.

Единственное – не хотелось потерять связь со своим учителем. Встретится ли мне когда-нибудь еще в жизни такой удивительный человек? Несколько раз во время программы я оглядывалась на него: он пел, танцевал и кланялся вместе со всеми. Это было удивительно. Но именно это и убедило меня в том, что ничего опасного в кришнаитах нет, а верить им – стОит. Ведь он – физик, образованнейший человек, к которому я испытывала безграничное уважение – ведь он им ВЕРИЛ!

Тогда после лекции я спросила у него, какие еще мероприятия у них бывают. И он рассказал о воскресных программах. Так я стала ездить к кришнаитам каждое воскресенье. Поначалу – просто посмотреть-послушать. Мне нравилось, что там было много молодных интеллигентных людей, умных, образованных, с прекрасным чувством юмора. Нравилось слушать то, что они говорили, ¬– многое казалось очень и очень верным.

Жажда Истины живет в каждом из нас изначально. Мы ищем того, кто рассказал бы нам о Боге – причем о том Боге, которого наша душа чувствует непосредственно. То, что согласуется с нашим внутренним представлением о том, каким должен быть Бог, – то и кажется нам Истиной. И тому, кто рассказывает нам именно о том Боге, по которому тоскует наша душа, – тому проповеднику мы и верим. Здесь нет никакой тайны, магии, зомбирования. Если человек не от православного впервые услышал, что Боге есть Любовь, а от кришнаита, – извините, он будет верить кришнаиту. Я это впервые услышала от кришнаитов. А от православных я на тот момент слышала только «Господи, помилуй», «Все мы грешные», «Каяться надо» и «Бог тебя накажет». Выбор? На тот момент он был для меня очевиден… Я не хотела верить в злобного Бога, который только и ждет, за что бы меня наказать… Я хотела верить в Бога, который любит все сотворенное Им, и которого можно беспрестанно благодарить за каждый прожитый день… И мне сказали, что именно Маха-мантра есть призывание этого Бога и выражение своей благодарности Ему. До этого мне никто ничего подобного не говорил. Так я стала кришнаиткой."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
*Слава книг Шрилы Прабхупады
*
Книги Прабхупады могут оставаться вечно актуальными, когда те знания, которые человек черпает из них, он применяет в повседневной жизни. Шраванам – это основа, а дальше должен идти киртанам, то есть воспроизведение. Потом идет смаранам – медитация. И потом идут дальнейшие, более глубокие аспекты бхакти.

Если преданный останавливается на шраванам, он слышит, получает знание от Прабхупады, но сам не медитирует на то, как это все передавать дальше, не медитирует на актуализацию этого знания для себя и для других, то это знание переходит на уровень ума просто как информация. Знание становится материальным, как тень, и уже не цепляет за живое.

Если человек практикует, то для него это знание будет всегда свежо. Когда мы просто читаем Шрилу Прабхупаду, мы на самом деле воспринимаем 5 – 10 процентов того, что Прабхупада хотел сказать. Но когда у нас появляется свой собственный опыт, когда мы соприкасаемся с Прабхупадой уже с позиции своего опыта, мы начинаем видеть совсем другие грани, которых раньше просто не замечали.
Когда у преданного появляется свой собственный опыт, тогда соприкосновение с Прабхупадой становится другим – появляются другие измерения, которых раньше не было.

В книгах Шрилы Прабхупады есть необходимость принятия духовной жизни. Там есть решимость сделать человека преданным. Там есть дух воина, духовного воина, которым был Прабхупада. Это есть только в его комментариях. Когда вы читаете комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады, вы не можете быть равнодушным к тому, о чем он говорит. Вы будете либо звереть: «Что он там все время «Кришна, Кришна»!». Либо вы будете думать: «Ну, так это истина, это надо делать, надо быть преданным». Вы не можете просто оставаться тем, кто вы есть, когда вы читаете эти книги. Вот в чем сила комментариев Прабхупады. 

Когда вы читаете другие книги, там тоже может быть духовная энергия. Вайшнавы пишут книги и это замечательно, ничего плохого нет в чтении другой литературы. Но книги Прабхупады дают именно голую истину, без всякой дипломатии, без каких-то украшений. И если у человека есть хоть немного честности, то он, прочитав комментарии Прабхупады, поймет: «Я должен быть преданным. Это истинный Гуру. Я должен Ему предаться».

----------


## Према Раса дас

пройдёт совсем ещё немного времени и о Нём заговорит весь Вайшнавский Мир!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами:

Что первично цель или средства? Большинство современных людей ответят - цель оправдывает средства. Однако Веды утверждают, что средства первичны, а не цель. Это к вопросу о непривязанности к результату. Если человек сосредоточен на процессе, то результаты достигаются автоматически. Цель относится к сфере пратьякши- ее все видят, хотят - мы хотим быть красивыми, иметь хорошую семью, работу, хотим достигнуть тех или иных результатов…Люди смотрят на счастливчиков этого мира и хотят быть такими же. Это все пратьякша – то, что маячит у нас перед носом, как морковка. Не нужно быть семи пядей во лбу, чтобы захотеть чего-то. Однако зачастую мы не понимаем-какие жертвы, какие осознания, какие наработки лежат в достижении этой цели, потому что средством достижения цели является СОЗНАНИЕ. Чтобы стать успешным человеком, нужно обрести сознание успешного человека. У Форда как-то спросили - что произойдет, если вдруг вы потеряете весь свой капитал? Он сказал – ничего страшного, через 3 года у меня будет такая же империя, может даже лучше. То есть у Форда было глубокое понимание того, как создается продукт, как создается успех, он сам является носителем сознания. Веды говорят, что самым важным капиталом человека является его осознание, потому что осознание невозможно отнять у человека, его невозможно украсть, уничтожить, оно всегда с нами, мы можем им воспользоваться в любой момент. Если человек ставит на первое место цель, то происходит подмена и человек начинает страдать от того, что цель недостижима-нет хорошего дела, хорошей семьи, и человек находится в претензии и в страдании. Отчего? Просто от подмены. Он не понимает, что имеет то, что заслуживает. Если что-то хотите изменить – измените сознание, все нынешние проблемы созданы нашим сознанием.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> пройдёт совсем ещё немного времени и о Нём заговорит весь Вайшнавский Мир!


о ком?

----------


## Према Раса дас

О Бхактиведанте Садху Свами Махарадже

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Сегодня,на утренней лекции в Москве,Махарадж объявил новость о том,что храма в Москве не будет  http://vedamedia.ru/m/5.html   на 24.40 минуте (((

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна. 
> Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
> По-крайней мере одну книгу здесь http://vasudeva.ru/index.php?option=...nigi&Itemid=56


Дорогие вайшнавы, у кого-нибудь есть, в электронном виде(кроме пдф), книга Сухотры махараджа "Тень и реальность", если имеется скиньте на мыло Ramagor@mail.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дорогие вайшнавы, у кого-нибудь есть, в электронном виде(кроме пдф), книга Сухотры махараджа "Тень и реальность", если имеется скиньте на мыло Ramagor@mail.ru Заранее благодарен


Выслал.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Бхактиведанта Садху Свами:*
У многих из преданных восприятие Сознания Кришны носит негативный характер – это борьба со своими анартхами, которых много,полный страданий материальный мир, надо как-то избежать страданий…Это все верно с одной стороны, однако такое негативное восприятие в конечном итоге приводит человека не к развитию сознания, а к депрессии. Негативное восприятие тогда полезно и ведет к развитию, когда наряду с этим есть сильное позитивное восприятие смысла,цели, процесса, иначе это ввергает живое существо в состояние апатии. 

Мы не можем практиковать духовную жизнь в состоянии вакуума, в состоянии одиночества. Наша природа естественным образом влечет нас туда, где есть отношения Сат санга - когда есть глубокое понимание друг друга. Любовь – это не просто находится рядом и удовлетворять чувства друг друга. Служение – естественный процесс.

Мы не можем не служить тому, что нам дорого, тому, кто нам дорог. Поддерживать свое сознание – это всегда активный процесс, в то время, как бессознательное приходит само по себе. Само собой приходит накопление претензий, апатии и усталости. Нас окружает мир духовный. Но почему мы находимся в материальном мире? Потому что мы видим вокруг себя претензию. Мы видим вокруг себя наше ложное эго. Кто и что нам задолжал, идет постоянная калькуляция претензий внутри. Это бессознательное. То, в каком мире мы живем сознательном или бессознательном – это наш выбор в каждую минуту времени. Мы воспринимаем мир в зависимости от ношей позиции – находимся  ли мы в Сознании Кришны или нет. Если мы находимся в Сознании, то весь мир духовный. Если мы видим все в этом мире, связанным с Кришной - людей, как представителей Его семьи, предметы, как Его энергию, данную для Его наслаждения, то мы можем жить в этом мире и использовать все для служения Кришне. 

Сознание трансформируется во взаимоотношениях. Сила находится в связях Наши связи с родственниками, с преданными, с гуру – все это наши связи с Кришной,они пробуждают в нас сознание.

Чистые преданные – это понятие коллективное, сознание Кришны -прогресс идет по милости в сфере отношений.

Наша философия естественна для любого живого существа, это не сектантская философия,это философия всех. В кали-югу человек полностью обусловлен средой. Почему преданные часто апатичные, потухшие? Мы очень зависимы от общества и это общество, которое потеряло всякие идеалы, общество индивидуалистов гасит нас, давя на наши мозги. Если в обществе преданных тоже есть настроение индивидуалистичности, где нет дела никому до других, нет сопричастности, мы тоже становимся апатичными. 

Сат-санга – это установление связи, благодаря этим отношениям мы можем совершать чистое преданное служение, они получают воодушевление, если этого нет, то мы не  можем пройти стадию анартха-нивритти. Очищение сердца происходит само собой, если вы находитесь в атмосфере тех, кому вы доверяете. Как только вы оказываетесь среди друзей, среди близких, которые понимают вас, которых вы стараетесь понять, то процесс очищения проходит очень быстро, но если вы практикуете, как одиночки-индивидуалисты, то процесс анартха-нивритти будет длиться 20-30 лет, а может и следующую жизнь. Даже сама маха-мантра – мы не обращаемся к Кришне напрямую, мы обращаемся к Кришне через Его преданную Харе Кришна! Что это за мантра такая? Сама мантра показывает, что мы приближаемся к Господу через Его семью. Харе – это обращение к Богу через Радхарани, через женскую энергию, это Его семья! Радхарани – Госпожа, Она – преданная Господа, и мы обращаемся к Богу через Его преданную, лучшую из преданных! Мы обращаемся к Богу через других преданных! Но если мы повторяем Харе Кришна маха-мантру, и у нас нет отношений с преданными, то в чем заключается смысл нашего чистого воспевания? У нас нет чистого воспевания! Потому что Радхарани не довольна, Она не чувствует нас!

Как-то Шриле Прабхупаде задали вопрос:
- Сколько чистых преданных в вашем обществе? 
- А сколько у нас на сегодняшний день членов? Вот столько чистых преданных! 

О чем это? Разве Прабхупада не понимал, что все преданные находились на абсолютно разном уровне развития?  Как можно сказать о неофите, который 3 недели в Сознании Кришны, что он – чистый преданный? Только сами подумайте? Как это можно так сказать? Но Прабхупада сказал! Это можно сказать только в том случае,если в обществе сильная сат-санга – искреннее общение. Сат-санга – это не просто сумма живых существ! Это Внутренняя Энергия Господа! Она выше живого существа по статусу – это Сам Кришна, Шримати Радхарани. И поэтому, когда мы находимся в сат-санге, мы – чистые преданные, потому что мы находимся под влиянием чистой энергии Господа. Вот и все!

Я знаю много преданных, которые ,находясь вроде в гуще событий, не имеют глубоких связей со всеми, с тем, что происходит. Они не испытывают глубокой радости от того,что что-то происходит, не включаются эмоционально. Почему? Потому что они так воспитаны, как имперсоналисты!

Кришна говорит Арджуне - сбрось апатию и сражайся! Он говорит о живости восприятия. Как возможно начать сражаться? Только в том случае, если нам есть за что сражаться. Мы естественным образом начнем следовать всем ограничениям, почему? Потому что мы будем защищать свою семью! Защищать себя от соблазнов, чтобы служить своей семье. Это возможно только в том случае, если у вас есть крепкие связи. Жизнь вне ашрама, без связей - анонимная жизнь. Маргинальное существование ведет к автоматической деградации. К такому человеку будет липнуть всякая грязь, как бы он ее не отшвыривал – это автоматическая деградация – это лишь вопрос времени, когда она случится7 А почему? Потому что мы не защищены внутренней энергий Господа - вот и все.

Джива на это не способна, она не может противостоять энергии кали благодаря своей некой продвинутости в некой теории. Наша продвинутость определяется тем, насколько мы смогли создать сат-сангу, насколько мы несем ответственность за эту сат-сангу – именно этим мы сможем удовлетворить своего духовного учителя. 

Это определенная наука, это не просто сентиментальные вещи. Любой человек вне зависимости от религиозного убеждения понимает это. Если мы объясняем эту философию таким образом – она естественно воспринимается всеми. Если же мы проповедуем, отрицая все связи, отрицая природу, энергии Кришны, то такая проповедь имеет успех только у маргиналов - у кого просто страдания от взаимоотношений, и он хочет сбежать в Сознание Кришны от своей ответственности. Вот такие люди привлекутся такой проповедью. Но нормальные люди, которые находятся в какой-то сфере ответственности, у которых есть связи, и они страдают, находясь в гуне страсти. У него связей много, но он не знает, как все это переварить, как правильно этому служить, он не знает, как все это поддерживать. Почему? У него нет сознания Кришны! Единственное, чего у него нет - это сознания Кришны, все остальное у него есть.

Но многие преданные до сих пор думают, что Сознание Кришны – это значит все оборвать, потому что это майя, нужно принять санньясу, но это не санньяса. Разница между санньяси и грихастхой только в одном – в размере семьи, за которую человек несет ответственность. Это Бхагавад-гита – это знание о том, как человек  может совершать бхакти йогу, находясь в материальном мире. Это о том, как человек может совершать бхакти йогу, которая внешне может напоминать карма-йогу, вот это – Бхагавад-гита.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Бхактиведанта Садху Свами родителям.
Курск 12.05.13.*

Это касается детей. У вайшнавов есть такой момент, что они не видят свою миссию в том, чтобы сосредотачиваться на детях. В моем понимании эта вещь разрушительна. Не только в моем. Мы обсуждали это на национальном совете.
Если преданные не уделяют внимание детям, если они не вкладывают в них, не создают родовые связи, это означает, что у этого общества нет будущего. Если дети преданных воспитываются в правильной атмосфере, то они будут способны в будущем создать очень зрелое вайшнавское общество. Поэтому я бы хотел, чтобы все обратили на это внимание. 
Главная проблема - это проблема родителей, потому что тенденция такая, что родители хотят избавиться от своих детей под видом детских садов или учебы в гурукулах. Преданные не понимают, зачем им нужны дети. Дети воспринимаются как какой-то компромисс с маей.
И родители часто не обучены, как занимать чувства детей в сознании Кришны. Они либо заставляют их практиковать как взрослые, либо они просто отпускают все на самотек. Дети играют в компьютерные игры, общаются с калиюжной информационной культурой. Всего два варианта: либо насильно, либо вот так. Жуткая ситуация. 
Что нужно делать? Нужно поставить перед собой вопрос: "Как занять чувства детей?" Родители должны собираться и обсуждать: " Как служить детям? Как сделать сознание Кришны для них интересным? Как обеспечить им общение со взрослыми преданными, настроенными к ним доброжелательно?" Когда преданные увидят, что через детей проявляется сознание Кришны, тогда грихастха-ашрам станет очень крепким.
И тогда эти дети станут очень удивительным могущественным ресурсом, который действительно сделает наше общество сильным."

----------


## ОльгаО

Да, это очень интересно.

----------


## Светлана )

Трезвеем! :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

ага!))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Семинар Бхактиведанты Садху Свами "Качества ложного и истинного лидера Сочи 2013"

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Лекции Махараджа на ростовском фестивале Прити-лакшанам - июль 2013 г. - по ссылке 
- http://krishnarostov.ru/news/13/?fb_...88381481237582

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

_Из лекции Садху Махараджа_

Важно понять, что сейчас идет война. Есть брахманы демонические и брахманы, которые служат Вишну. Брахманам божественным сейчас не дают совершать ягью. Попробуйте выйдите с книгами или с харинамой и начните активно предлагать – к вам тут же подойдут и потребуют прекратить это делать. А вот брахманы демонические, которые состоят на службе у Кали во всю делают ягью, возбуждая в людях вожделение, похоть. Это ужасная война, даже не Великая Отечественная, где гибли тела, а война, где гибнут души. Я бы даже сказал не война, а геноцид. Геноцид – плановое истребление. На войне есть 2 сражающиеся стороны, а геноцид-это когда есть 1 сторона, а вторая, как стадо баранов, не сопротивляясь идет на бойню. Сейчас как никогда стремительно люди идут в ад. Шрила Прабхупада принес это Движение на Запад,чтобы остановить влияние демонов, он хотел создать общество вайшнавов-брахманов, которые стали бы проводить ягью,осознанно зная, что происходит и с чем они имеют дело. Когда преданные выходят на улицу воспевать Святое Имя-они не просто выходят, чтобы совершить свой ритуал, попеть для себя песню-они выходят, чтобы спасти людей, которые живут в этом месте. Если преданные выходят на улице не в сектантском настроении – просто попеть песню, которая им нравится, если преданные выходят на улицы с желанием быть вместе с людьми в это трудное время, с любовью захотят помогать людям, то даже милиция не сможет с вами ничего сделать, потому что они будут чувствовать вашу любовь к людям и веру.
Сознание Кришны – это служение делу Господа в этом мире, а не просто приятная вещь для какого-то внутреннего удовольствия.

----------


## Према Раса дас

:good: большое спасибо


> _Из лекции Садху Махараджа_
> 
> Важно понять, что сейчас идет война. Есть брахманы демонические и брахманы, которые служат Вишну. Брахманам божественным сейчас не дают совершать ягью. Попробуйте выйдите с книгами или с харинамой и начните активно предлагать – к вам тут же подойдут и потребуют прекратить это делать. А вот брахманы демонические, которые состоят на службе у Кали во всю делают ягью, возбуждая в людях вожделение, похоть. Это ужасная война, даже не Великая Отечественная, где гибли тела, а война, где гибнут души. Я бы даже сказал не война, а геноцид. Геноцид – плановое истребление. На войне есть 2 сражающиеся стороны, а геноцид-это когда есть 1 сторона, а вторая, как стадо баранов, не сопротивляясь идет на бойню. Сейчас как никогда стремительно люди идут в ад. Шрила Прабхупада принес это Движение на Запад,чтобы остановить влияние демонов, он хотел создать общество вайшнавов-брахманов, которые стали бы проводить ягью,осознанно зная, что происходит и с чем они имеют дело. Когда преданные выходят на улицу воспевать Святое Имя-они не просто выходят, чтобы совершить свой ритуал, попеть для себя песню-они выходят, чтобы спасти людей, которые живут в этом месте. Если преданные выходят на улице не в сектантском настроении – просто попеть песню, которая им нравится, если преданные выходят на улицы с желанием быть вместе с людьми в это трудное время, с любовью захотят помогать людям, то даже милиция не сможет с вами ничего сделать, потому что они будут чувствовать вашу любовь к людям и веру.
> Сознание Кришны – это служение делу Господа в этом мире, а не просто приятная вещь для какого-то внутреннего удовольствия.

----------


## Према Раса дас

Харе Кришна.Кто знает электронный адрес и телефоны Махараджа скиньте на taimuraz111@mail.ru.По очень важному вопросу.Спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна.Кто знает электронный адрес и телефоны Махараджа скиньте на taimuraz111@mail.ru.По очень важному вопросу.Спасибо.


Выслал.

----------


## Према Раса дас

Харе Кришна!Спасибо Баба!Мой дандават

----------


## Према Раса дас

пока не получил)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вопрос: Каким образом мы можем перейти от материального восприятия мира к духовному восприятию?

Ответ: Для начала нужно понять, что мы - слуги, ученики. Материальное восприятие означает, что я - господин, субъект, и ожидаю, что все будут удовлетворять меня. Субъективизм отрицает самодостаточность бытия, его объективность. Городского человека с детства приучают к тому, что все должно ему подчиняться, все должно быть очень удобным: машина, компьютер. Когда появляется более удобная модель, нас начинает одолевать желание избавиться от старой модели. Если близкий человек говорит или делает что-то неудобное для нас, мы пытаемся переключить его на другой канал, как телевизор. Если же он не переключается, то ждем возможности "заменить модель". Не так ли? Мы не понимаем того, что потребительская "свобода выбора", т.е. субъективизм - это красиво упакованная зависимость. А если и понимаем, то в теории.

В подсознании мы постоянно настроены на волну претензий и ожиданий по отношению к близким людям и Богу, как будто они нам крупно задолжали. Смысл ученичества заключается в осознании того, что мы ни чем не обладаем, все принадлежит Богу. Он выделяет каждому определенную долю и забирает то, что считает нужным забрать. Поэтому нам следует учиться отдавать и брать ценности нейтрально, подобно кассиру в банке. Кассир является служителем в банке, не более того. Если же он возомнит себя владельцем и возьмет себе хотя бы сто рублей, то его посадят в тюрьму. Материальный мир - это тюрьма, где находятся те, кто хотят быть "господами". Если бы люди признали, что, принимая и отдавая ценности, они берут их у Бога и возвращают Ему же, то в мире исчезли бы конфликты и страдания, поскольку не было бы ожиданий и разочарований. Этот мир стал бы частью Вайкунтхи, духовного мира.


Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
"Код Абсолюта". Путь к совершенному разуму
2012

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

На одном из форумов обратили внимание на этого Садху..
Очень удивлен, такой уровень преданного .. величайшая удача для этого мира.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вопрос: как общаться с материалистами? С преданными вроде бы понятно, но вот с непреданными – сложнее.

Ответ Бхактиведанты Садху Свами: не обольщайтесь, что с преданными общаться проще. У преданных гораздо больше ожиданий и претензий, потому что все считают себя преданными, поэтому с преданными очень трудно сотрудничать, потому что у них завышен порог гордыни. Нужно считать всех живых существ частью семьи Господа, мы должны видеть в них потенциальных преданных и давать им СК не просто как религию, а как жизненную ценность, как то, что может сделать человека счастливым.

----------


## Мокшаев

Категорически поддерживаю, что у преданных завышен порог гордыни. Сам преданный Кришны, член ИСККОН.
Бхактиведанта Садху Свами ки! Джай!

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Что прямо таки у всех.....?

----------


## Мокшаев

> Что прямо таки у всех.....?


Очевидно, у каништх и части мадхьям, а их большинство.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Время в мат. мире- это фактор уничтожения. Цикл времени- проявление живого существа и уход в небытие, каждый день жизни- это акт смерти. Люди рождаются на свет Божий, чтобы человек мог проявить свое сознание, как шаг в будущее, но человек жует пережеванное в тисках кармы и ветер времени сносит человека в смерть. Если мы не ощущаем ветер времени он находится в бессознательном, грезя об иллюзии прогресса- вот подрастет ребенок, наладится бизнес..., а это тиски времени, мы не создаем будущее в бессознательном. Человек - просто символ при жизни и символ после смерти- портрет на могиле. Человеку хочется просто быть символом и оставить символ после себя. При жизни он просто хочет красиво выглядеть, красиво жить, не конфликтовать, просто ходить в гости, чтобы его красиво воспринимали и после смерти, чтобы оставить символ, чтобы все его красиво вспоминали. Конфликт- это не ссора, это способность сбросить мертвые символы. Преданный должен расколоть символы бессознательного- упадхи и оказаться в осознанном состоянии- настоящем.Настоящее- это сознательное творчество, интерес. Признак присутствия в настоящем и творение в этот момент будущее - это всегда утсаха, энтузиазм. Материальное тело состоит из привязанностей, а духовное тело - сат- чит- ананда, это связи, ощущение пространства, перспектив, свежести, ветерок духовного мира. Кришна постоянно обновляющийся. Душа деятельная и творческая по природе. Конфликт- это противоречие и противоречие - это основа расы, вкуса. Люди хотят не просто истину, человеку важны чувства, чтобы он сошел с ума. Материалисты сходят с ума по женщине, по материальным каким- то вещам, это мощный вкус и преданному нужно научиться сходить с ума от счастья в служения, от общения с преданными, тогда мы способны преодолеть материальные вкусы. В этом состоянии человек может занять свои чувства в служении Хозяину чувств, когда есть любовь. Это рагануга саддхана, в чистом служении есть сердечный вкус, влечение не просто религиозный вкус. И вот тогда происходит полный разрыв с материальным времени, временем человек обречен на смерть, но если он при жизни стал чувствовать любовь к Кришне, к преданным и он обретает при жизни освобождение и после ухода эта реальная связь остается. Мы смотрим на Прабхупаду и наша связь с ним живая, это не просто портрет, это реальная живая связь. После смерти преданного все его хорошее уходит к друзьям, а все оставшееся плохое уходит недоброжелателям. 

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами, из лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам" 23.10.2014

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Бхактиведанта Садху Свами, из лекции по "Шримад-Бхагаватам" 23.10.2014


Где можно взять эту лекцию целиком?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Где можно взять эту лекцию целиком?


Это Малика-мала д.д. присылала в рассылку, возможно, у нее есть запись.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Любопытное обсуждение у Свами на ВК:
Приоритет "материальной" деятельности, .. два вида отречения. | Шрила Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
http://vk.com/topic-5499678_31038570

Обращение как мудрецу, в весьма серьезном вопросе проповеди.
Хотелось бы услышать ответ "на нейтральной территории",- непредвзято, на общевайшнавской платформе.

Любопытно было бы увидеть обсуждения, если еще когото это интересует.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Садху махарадж о искусственных отношениях "старший - младший".

Отношения между преданными — это отношения равных. Мы все слуги. Различия возникают из того, что кто-то из преданных более опытен — он становится для нас старшим, кто-то менее опытен чем мы — он становится младшим. Разделение на равных, старших и младших происходит естественным образом.

Проблема возникает, когда когда эти отношения устанавливаются искусственно. Например, кто-то считает себя старшим по отношению к другому и он дает другому наставления, но возникает ситуация, когда этот старший человек должен повести себя как младший или равный, но он не понимает, что такое возможно потому, что он отождествил себя с положением. И когда другой преданный пытается сказать ему какую-то правду, этот «старший» считает, что его оскорбляют. Если я старший по определению, то как мне могут вообще что-то сказать?

Мы должны понять, что являемся все слугами. Поэтому, если у кого-то есть какая-то проблема по отношению ко мне, а я старший, то если он не может мне этого смиренно, без претензий сказать; то это означает, что эти отношения материальны. Духовные отношения означают, что я принимаю вас старшим потому, что вы более опытный, зрелый и я естественно испытываю к вам уважение и почтение. И из-за того, что у меня есть к вам доверие, в случае появления каких-то недоразумений или сложностей, я об этом вам скажу, но если я не могу об этом вам сказать, значит эти отношения ложны.

Мы должны понять, что все являются слугами и в рамках этого понимания, кто-то занимает положение старшего (возможно временно или вечно — это зависит от квалификации человека, а не от должности). Когда есть такое понимание, возникает братство, семья в которой есть доверие. Если же эти отношения формируются по должности, тогда механизм какой-то работает, но он не разрушает зависть.

Е.С.Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Движение преданных сейчас скорее напоминает хобби. Им нравятся Кришна, преданные, воспевать, по воскресеньям одевают дхоти, сари- эдакий кружок по интересам, ставят образно говоря свечку за Кришну, при этом общество идет своей дорогой вниз в адские условия, на Земле становится все хуже и хуже с каждым годом, люди становятся все более сумасшедшими, можно ждать чего угодно с таким умонастроением- войны, чего угодно, потому что люди живут для себя, ради своих чувственных удовольствий. Не было такого еще 200,300 лет тому назад. Это совершенно новый тип человека- маргинал. Это асоциальное существо. Вы знаете, что в природе не существует такого явления- маргинал, существа, которое живет для себя. Возьмите любое насекомое, птичку- все живут ради других. Конечно в природе есть жестокость, потому что в ней нет сознания, эта природа отделена от Кришны, она материальная, поэтому все живые существа служат только своему, то, что связано с их эго. Если я - собака, то я - собака и буду плохо относится скажем к кошкам, потому что у них другая природа, притхаг пракрита- отделенная природа, при этом живые существа чувствуют себя объединенными, но отделенными от другой природы- вот это наш коан, это их клан. Поскольку мы отъединены от Бога, мы отделены и друг от друга, люди просто существуют сами по себе. А сейчас ситуация дошла до такого, разъединение уже идет не по принципу клана, а по принципу одного индивида- это предельная степень деградации, когда человек отождествляет себя не со своей семьей, а со своим грубым физическим я- телом. Даже в семьях люди живут не как мы, а как отдельный я. Даже преданным очень тяжело общаться друг с другом- так много противоречий, конфликтов почему? Потому что каждый сидит в своем эго - это состояние современного человека. Поэтому Прабхупада и наши ачарьи всегда подчеркивали важность дайви варнашрамы- общинной жизни, которая позволяет увидеть Говинду реально, потому что Кришну невозможно постичь вне пространства отношений, потому что Личность Бога, как Личность приходит именно в общество, Он не приходит к индивидуалисту- эгоисту, который просто повторяет Харе Кришна. Он приходит в то место, где преданные обмениваются любовным служением, помогая друг другу в Сознании Кришны, живут заботясь друг о друге и имея любовь в своей общине, зовут других в свою общину не для того, чтобы обратить в свою веру, как религиозные деятели. В чем особенность подхода Прабхупады? Что он хотел от нас? Какой пример мы должны предложить этому миру, чтобы он изменился? Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные научились сотрудничать друг с другом, любить друг друга в Сознании Кришны, преодолевая все различия, все внутренние эгоистические побуждения, когда мы становимся одной семьей, мы станем примером для всего мира и это обьединение не по клановому признаку, потому что в центре - Кришна и это может обьединить весь мир, потому что в центре не интересы религиозные, национальные или еще какие, а центром становится Всевышний и такое обьединение может обьединить мир. Но преданные не хотят объединяться почему- то... Каждый из нас думает - я преданный, как- будто кто- то может сам по себе стать преданным, как- будто Кришна принимает поклонение вне сферы сотрудничества. Мы не можем быть преданными просто так, потому что Кришна не принимает ничего материального, Он принимает только духовное подношение, только в сфере сотрудничества, в сфере общины Кришна вдохновлен принимать подношения, Кришна принимает любовь.

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Движение преданных сейчас скорее напоминает хобби. Им нравятся Кришна, преданные, воспевать, по воскресеньям одевают дхоти, сари- эдакий кружок по интересам, ставят образно говоря свечку за Кришну, при этом общество идет своей дорогой вниз в адские условия


И почему? В ком\чем главная причина?
В самом обществе как организации, разве нет?
-
И можно легко увидеть изначальные качества.. 
Из четырех моментов ("всем *сердцем, разумением и делами*", плюс "ближнего своего") - оставили только один: "сердцем". Вот и получаеи..
Остальные если и не полностью отменены, то как минимум "менее важны"..
Давно пора восстановить значение Гиты - прямой смысл, что в ней было изложено!

----------


## Алексей К.

2 лекции Махараджа в Маяпуре (2015 г.) в рамках семинара на тему общины и харинама-санкиртаны
https://yadi.sk/d/d4xkPsf_ezE4P
https://yadi.sk/d/kvXEITn0ezE8K

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Общение в СатСанге. 2.04.2015
Садху Махарадж.
Сат санга - это общение с Кришной, это не общение друг с другом. Нужно все время спрашивать из позиции ученика, что мы сейчас делаем вместе, на сколько включены, то что мы сейчас делаем - это полёт или некий компромисик? Весь ресурс духовной санги должен быть раскрыт. Тогда Кришна проявится.
Предание - это творческая включенность.
Мантра – это формула любви, мы должны медитировать на настроение любви, тогда будет результат. Вы приходите в сангу и тем самым показываете свою открытость перед Кришной. Не нужно ничего искусственно накручивать, говорите всегда как есть, то, что вы чувствуете. Это и есть открытость.
Проблемные состояния:
1.    Когда мы подменяем внутреннюю пассивность внешней активностью. Включаться внутренне очень сложно, кажется,  что время в санге тратится зря.
Преданный должен действовать из состояния внутренней активности, иначе эта деятельность будет истощать.
2.    Следующий момент, когда преданные отчуждаются от внешней активности и переходят во внутреннюю и начинают строить умственные цепочки и мыслеформы.
Сат санга - это ни то и ни другое. Она посередине.

Действие в бездействии (сат санга)  - это подготовка разума. Когда мы проходим сат сангу, у нас появляется чувство посвященности. Нам хочется посвятить себя чему то. Когда разум связан с Кришной, тогда он может много делать и не напрягаться внутренне. Это легко происходит. Нет ощущения, что меня разрывают. Это качества сат санги.
Что такое действие в бездействии? Когда мы поем киртан, другим тоже кажется, что мы бездействуем. Внутренне мы много делаем. Киртан - это корень нашего действия. Так и в санге - нужно, чтобы проявлялся корень, смысл, понимание - и тогда появляются полномочия и видение что делать.
Не стоит привязываться к плодам. Ценность в качестве. Важно, чтобы мы делали все с любовью и люди почувствовали присутствие Бога рядом с нами. Нужно зародить в людях семя бхакти премы, донести послание Шрилы Прабхупады. Если мы это проявляем в санге, тогда наши возможности становятся безграничны. Если мы не можем проявлять любовь в санге, то как мы сможем проявлять любовь в мире?

Еще одна проблема в санге - это ощущение своей неуспешности, когда мы смотрим на других и видим, что у них получается лучше, что они делают больше и человек выключается, остается в санге с самим собой. Нужно наоборот включаться, без зависти, с пониманием того, что мы делаем это вместе, не важно много или мало, главное, вместе. Это наше общее дело.
Если общая ситуация выбила нас из колеи, из общения, то нужно понимать, что есть некие принципы санги, при соблюдении которых можно вернуться обратно – в жизнь.

Мы не понимаем каким образом работает санга, так как смотрим на принципы ,сосредоточены не на том. Так как если бы видя человека, указывающего нам путь, смотрели пристально на его руку.
На эту тему мне вспомнилась суфийская притча «Ударь в этом месте»

Дун Нун Египетский использовал притчу, чтобы на наглядном примере показать, как ему удалось расшифровать значение египетских надписей.
В одном месте стояла статуя человека, указывавшего пальцем на что то. Статуя стояла на массивном камне с выбитой на нем надписью: «Ударь в этом месте, чтобы овладеть сокровищами». Происхождение статуи терялось в далекой древности. Из поколения в поколение люди колотили по камню, отмеченному надписью, но камень был такой твердой породы, что даже самые сильные удары не оставляли на нем ни единой царапины, и эту тайну никто не мог разгадать.
Однажды, это было в полдень, Дун Нун, размышляя о статуе, обратил внимание на то, что тень от указующего пальца каменного человека (никто в течение веков не замечал этого) легла на одну из плит мостовой, служившей основанием древнего изваяния. Он отметил это место, затем раздобыл необходимые инструменты и приподнял плиту; перед ним открылся вход в подземелье, в котором оказались чудесные произведения искусства. Исследовав их, он открыл науку их изготовления, давно забытую людьми, и таким образом овладел сокровищами древнего знания и материальными творениями, воплощающими эти знания.
Обсуждение первого принципа
1.    Каждый посвящает свое время личной, духовной практике, чтению писаний и духовному общению с преданными.
Три момента:
1.    Приверженность духовной практике
2.    Служение духовной семье преданных.
3.    Служение духовной семье Господа.
Три источника дух. энергии:
1.    Мы служим духовной семье, поддерживаем отношения, совершаем молитвы, ритуалы (мангала арати).
2.    Служим преданным , заботимся о них.
3.    Служим тем, кто находится в амнезии, не помнит о Кришне.
Т.о. мы получаем полномочия.

Кришне все дороги, это Его семья.
Истинный проповедник ищет во всех Гуру.
Когда мы в санге обмениваемся тем, что для нас дорого, то получается перетекание милости Кришны от сердца к сердцу. Это по сути вайшнава сева. Мы вдохновляем друг друга, поддерживаем – это называется проповедь. Как сегодня твое Сознание Кришны? Пробуждаем друг друга.
Благотворительность может быть материальным актом, а может быть духовным. Нужно делать так благотворительность ,чтобы люди получали любовь к Богу. Наше служение должно помогать оживлять душу другого, этим отличается служение от выслуживания. Это должно помогать прогрессировать в сознании Кришны.
Нужно проявить свою природу в санге и одухотворить её.
Каништхи должны пройти сат сангу. Чтобы научиться жить самостоятельно и действовать. Так как они живут энергией учителя, и когда Учитель уходит, они не могут сами ничего сделать. Нужно служить Учителю так как будто Его нет. Это значит служить Его делу, Его миссии.
В проектах важно чувствовать заказчика, чувствовать подчиненность. Например, ребенок - это заказчик, мы не можем не служить. Самое лучшее - это когда заказчиком является санга, это подчинение мечте. У санги есть видение.
Если вы не хотите быть в санге, индивидуалист ,вам нужно занять подчиненную позицию и четко выполнять чьи-то наставления. Кали находит неподчиненных джив, которые подчинены своим чувствам и желаниям и разрушает их жизнь. По сути это маргеналы, атеисты. Люди,  которые уходят от давления. Жизнь тоже давит на нас, но мы же не расстаемся с жизнью.
Сама санга имеет женский принцип. Мы думаем, что сама санга нас поддерживает, это позиция современных мужчин, они думают, что семья должна их вдохновлять и поддерживать. Женский принцип сам является заказчиком. Мы делаем что-то, потому что это является нашим долгом, а не потому что мы кому то что-то должны.
В санге есть разные этапы.
1 этап – подготовительный. Он может длиться несколько лет. Есть деятельность, есть руководитель – заказчик. Мы учимся действовать соблюдая принципы. накапливаем опыт. А потом все начинает существовать по своим законам. Когда появляется чувство присутствия, значит вы по-настоящему в санге. Нужно следовать принципам санги, и тогда это проявится.


И еще: какой бы у нас ни был результат (в смысле, много проповеди, многих привели в сознание Кришны) - это крупицы, ничтожно мало! Так в чем же ценность нашей деятельности, если она ничтожна?! Но если мы это делаем с любовью... в этом случае происходит ключевая вещь - это зернышко премы, которое мы посадили, к нему появляется доступ у всех вселенных, все связано нитями! Если мы послание любви доносим, то оно потом проявляется, распространяется по всей вселенной! Пример мать Тереза, она дарила любовь от Бога, не от себя, фактически она изменила мир! Вот для чего мы здесь!!!

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Общение в СатСанге. 2.04.2015
> ..
> Сат санга - это общение с Кришной, это не общение друг с другом. Нужно все время спрашивать из позиции ученика, что мы сейчас делаем вместе, на сколько включены, то что мы сейчас делаем - это полёт или некий компромисис?


Да, об этом постоянно забывают.

А используют "поклонение Кришне" - для чегото "своего".
Вот, всвязи с политикой (гармоничной власти в обществе) вспоминалось недавно о чемто очень похожем:



> ..
> Да, для истинных лидеров, самых лучших - .. есть свои критерии!
> И тогда может и можно сказать, что победа будет с исчезновением "мира собственника".. - со стороны интеллигенции, прежде всего!
> Тут уж что называется "святость" нужна: *хотябы абсолютная совесть, не управляться наживой.. и желательно - разум, чтобы видеть разные тонкости*.
> 
> Но "мир собственника" тоже оказался куда сложнее, еще энтропия прибавилась: "деньги" или вообще "свое" даже на уровне "своей партии", "стандартной культуры" и пр..
> Проблема в том, что не признавая Единство - не будет и того отречения, а будет "чтото свое", в чем, зачастую,- много вирусов.
> Например, малодушие. Когда "сильно скромный", не хочешь брать ответственность, не хочешь пересматривать свою старую мораль, которой тебя учили долгие годы..
> Все то собственничество, которое лишает возможности активно действовать уже сейчас,- при любых ситуациях.
> ...


Можно начинать с того, что путают тонкоматериальное с духовным.

Но там было про сектантство, идолопоклонство: "для своего Общеста" (религии, партии..

Быть в мире Бога - это сначала вообще всех других забыть. И "братьев по вере, и даже учителя!
Бог - он выше и всегда главнее.
И смотреть нужно стараться с Его сторны всегда. А если не можешь - именно к этому и стремиться.
*Не какойто своей секты или самой единсвенной религии.*

Да, есть начальная стадность - на неофитском этапе.
Дальше уже нужно быть все более серьезным. Не служить двум господпм!

А то, что ПОТОМ будет чтото очень личное, именно мир преданных, а не Бога - это будет ПОТОМ!

Иначе - варианты пракрита-сахаджии, где все легко..
Где нужно своего учителя уважать, поклоняться ему, и этого достаточно.. Типа так все легко.. "святые преданные", такие же как и я, также просто находящиеся в идолопоклонстве..

И тут не так важно, чему (кому) поклоняться: один бит информации"  на всех.

Итог - уровень Брахмана. До этого уровня "просто поклонение учителю" будет полезно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Что я понял после 19 лет практики.
_
Мы повторяем Имена Господа, но при этом остаемся отделенными от преданных, испытываем апатию по отношению к преданным, есть нежелание служить, и это создает проблему в воспевании.

Мы можем совершать усилия долгие годы, пытаться концентрироваться на воспевании, но святое Имя открывается по собственной воле, когда Ему нравится то, что мы делаем, то, что мы чувствуем, наше отношение к служению, к преданным. Тогда Имя открывается нам и дает все реализации.

Преданный не должен смотреть на людей на основе своих собственных предубеждений и ожидать от них чего-то. Если наши отношения просты без оценок тела и поступков, мы должны воспринимать человека с позиции того, что он хочет служить Кришне.

У каждого человека есть недостатки, которые являются частью его обусловленности. И если мы относимся к человеку предубежденно, то святое Имя отворачивается от нас. Мы должны освободиться от склонности придираться, критиковать людей, от склонности выискивать в других недостатки.

Когда мы отказываемся от этих недостатков, тогда происходит очищение сердца, и после этого мы сможем вовлечь свои чувства в служении Кришне, хозяину этих чувств. Мы должны понять очень важную вещь, что мы не сможем обрести чистую преданность до тех пор, пока несем в своем сердце смесь злобы, предубежденного отношения к людям, претензий, гордыни. Пока у нас есть смесь этих качеств, мы будем повторять святое Имя, и Оно будет скрыто от нас. Это то, что я понял после 19 лет практики в этом движении. Я понял одну вещь, что Кришне нужна только любовь, искренность и честность в отношениях.

В противном случае, сколько бы мы ни пытались совершать служение, находясь в состоянии претензий, скрытых мотивов, мы будем сталкивать с тем, что святое Имя будет оставаться для нас безвкусным.

Чайтанья Махапрабху дал нам указание повторять святое Имя постоянно, а это значит, повторять, чувствуя вкус, человек может только в том случае, если он отказался от ложных притязаний, от желания почестей, от желания придираться к другим. Только в таком состоянии человек может почувствовать вкус святого Имени.
_
Бхактиведанта Садху Свами_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Чего можно ожидать в ближайшей перспективе, 
если не произвести изменений в принципах управления*

Мы живем в динамичном обществе, в котором стираются формальные религиозные и культурные границы, а мерилом успешности личности и общества является не догматичная вера, а успех во всех сферах жизни. Разумные люди не станут следовать за лидерами просто на основании принадлежности последних к некоему «авторитетному кругу», или «назначенных парампарой». В эпоху Интернета, когда столько противоречивой и негативной информации, люди будут доверять только тем, кого знают лично по их делам и в чьих духовных качествах и нравственности уверены. Разумеется, материалистичные люди готовы следовать за кем угодно, если им за это платят, но очевидно, что это не наш случай. Не ради этого преданные приходят в ИСККОН.

Если в ближайшее время мы не начнем последовательно устанавливать в нашем обществе духовно-нравственные принципы кооперации и обучать им преданных, в первую очередь лидеров, то следует ожидать дальнейшего падения авторитета традиционной структуры ИСККОН, усиления ее критики с различных сторон – как внутри нашего Общества, так и снаружи. Последствием такого развития ситуации может стать уход искренних лидеров из этой структуры, т.е. ее тихое отмирание. Либо мы столкнемся с объединением старых преданных против существующего управления, т.е. с серьезным расколом организации с непредсказуемыми последствиями.

    Мы должны немедленно приступить к общинному строительству, предварительно и одновременно с этим определяясь с духовно-нравственными принципами сат-санги, начав неукоснительно следовать им.

Тогда руководители всех уровней в ИСККОН смогут включить в понятие «преданное служение» не только служение в Храме, но и заботу о преданных во всех сферах их жизни, включая физическую и социально-эмоциональную. Согласно Рупе Госвами и Шриле Прабхупаде, преданное служение – это любовный обмен (прити лакшанам), поэтому если мы, руководители общества, принимаем служение от людей, но при этом не думаем об их потребностях, то это, в конце концов, лишает нас полномочий принимать служение.

    Большинство наших лидеров до сих пор уверены в том, что житейские потребности преданных – это нечто материальное, и мы не должны этим заниматься.

Они думают: «Наше дело – в обмен на материальные ценности и труд преданных давать им духовное знание». Однако, каково качество этого знания? Антиобщинная элитарная этика заключается в представлении, что «мы», иерархи организации (храма) – духовны, а «они», прихожане – материальны. Но в общине или в духовной семье нет места такому разделению. В семье есть конечно старшие и младшие, но нет этого «мы» и «они». В духовной семье, которой является ИСККОН, должен происходить обмен как знаниями, так и «материальными» ценностями. К настоящему моменту мы докатились до того, что из-за слабой сат-санги в обществе, преданные со стажем не слишком вдохновлены заниматься бескорыстным преданным служением. В основном энтузиазм испытывают новички, которых пока еще не «сожгли». Уже появляются первые «преданные», готовые делать что-то в Храме, если им будут за это платить. К этой позорной ситуации приводит не только растлевающее культурное влияние Кали-юги, но, главным образом, наше не следование принципу _дадати пратигрихнати_.

Внешне социальная жизнь в материальном и в духовном обществах не сильно отличаются: в обоих случаях люди работают, и в обоих случаях им нужны средства к существованию. Но внутренние отличия радикальны: материалист прежде, чем делать что-то, сначала выяснит, сколько ему заплатят. Но вайшнав будет действовать бескорыстно из вдохновения, порожденного общением с преданными. Однако преданные, принимающие от него служение, обязательно поинтересуются: «Как ты содержишь семью? Ведь ты отдаешь столько времени служению! Сколько тебе нужно для обеспечения необходимых потребностей?» И затем помогут ему устроить все так, чтобы преданный мог спокойно заниматься служением, понимая, что Кришна через Своих преданных не бросит его. Именно такое служение может совершаться вечно и с полной самоотдачей, потому что в нем ни одна из сторон не является корыстным потребителем: ни та, которая служит, ни та, которая принимает служение. Это и есть «духовный коммунизм», о котором говорил Шрила Прабхупада.

Е. С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами “Откуда приходят полномочия” гл.3.7

http://krishna.lg.ua/esli-ne-proizve...h-upravleniya/

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Некоторые люди покидают наше общество. Это происходит из-за того, что мы понимаем сознание Кришны не в русле Рупы Госвами и Шрилы Прабхупады. Потому что для них сознание Кришны — это семья. А для людей, которые находятся на материальном уровне, общество сознания Кришны — это просто организация.

Получается, что человек поработал в организации и ушел. А организации какое дело? Она же думает только о себе, а человек рассматривается как средство: «Ну, послужил. Спасибо тебе. Благо же получил? А теперь иди дальше. Ты же получил сукрити, может, в этой жизни тебе хватит».

Но в семье по-другому все происходит. Люди в семье друг другу не безразличны, поскольку считают, что человек является частью нашего тела. Например, если вам отрежут палец, то вам станет больно. И если это так, значит вы находитесь в здоровом состоянии. А если вам палец отрезают и вам не больно, значит вы кто? Вы — труп, хотя и выглядите как человек.

Поэтому если кто-то уходит и преданным все равно, это означает, что сообщество мертво, а вместо него организация, где люди просто делают что-то вместе.

Одно умонастроение заключается в том, что мы выполняем преданное служение, руководствуясь соображениями очищения: человек очистился и ушел — никаких проблем. Говорится же в писаниях, что для того, кто принял путь сознания Кришны, нет потерь, даже если он уходит, то ничего не теряет. Поэтому мы думаем: «Человек же ничего не потерял, какой смысл беспокоиться о том, что он ушел?»

Когда преданный думает: «Ну, человек все равно Кришну получил, он не сможет его забыть. Ничего плохого», — это не всё сознание Кришны, а лишь часть. Но вторую часть мы пока еще не знаем — как Шрила Прабхупада плакал, когда кто-то из преданных уходил. Мы не знаем сердца святого, поэтому видим лишь часть наставления, а другую не воспринимаем.

Конечно, Шрила Прабхупада развивал массовое движение санкиртаны и много преданных приходило и уходило уже при нем, но он не был к этому равнодушен и действительно переживал за преданных, которые покидали движение. Это вопрос отношений.

Если отношения есть, преданным будет не все равно.  Кришне  не все равно.

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Наша проповедь должна быть не против закона, а должна быть такой, ради которой этот закон и был создан. Закон «Яровой» содержит в себе такую формулировку, что под миссионерской деятельностью имеется ввиду сектантская деятельность, значение которой заключается в вопросе «проповедуется ли обращение в свою организацию?». Вот что регулирует закон «Яровой», т.е. он направлен против религиозной сектантской деятельности. Поэтому если вы проповедуете в обществе и в вашей проповеди нет такого послания что «все должны стать кришнаитами!», а есть такое послание, что «мы даем знание, которое вы сможете реализовать в своей религии, в своей семье, где угодно» - это то, о чем говорит Шрила Прабхупада, и тогда закон «Яровой» тут не причем. 

«Мы заинтересованы в том, чтобы наша страна, люди которые здесь живут, которых мы всех очень любим получили настоящее духовное благо, знание которое они могли бы применять в своей жизни не меняя своей религии, просто привнеся Бога, научившись объединяться вместе в служении, научившись любить Бога. У нас больше нет никакой мечты кроме этой» - вот это называется проповедь. Почему? Потому что когда вы эти вещи говорите, люди, которые вас слышат становятся вашими друзьями. Они входят в сферу санкиртаны, у них появляется бхакти агьята - понимание ценности бхакти. Они начинают внутренне это разделять и у них появляется связь с Прабхупадой, вот что происходит. 
И когда такое умонастроение у преданного - настроение мадхьяма адхикари, а не каништхи, не фанатика ограниченного, то эта проповедь становится безгранично могущественной. Можно проповедовать не ограничено широко, потому что Яровая благословит! 

Закон «Яровой» появился одновременно с другим законом. Путин подписал одновременно два закона: первый ограничивает сектантскую деятельность, а второй говорит, что любая религиозная организация которая посвящает себя служению обществу получает поддержку государства, любую: финансовую, административную. 

© Бхактиведанта Садху Свами ("Конституция ИСККОН", Алтайский фестиваль 28.08.2016).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

.....Не нужно обещать новым людям какую-то волшебную жизнь в Сознании Кришны. Я совершенно бескомпромиссный фанатик, если людям дать лазейку в тама гуну они тут же в нее нырнут. Мы не должны просто людей кормить сказками. Мы должны честно людям говорить, что жизнь у вас трудная? и она будет и дальше нелегкая, даже при условии того, что вы начнете практиковать. НО! У вас появится смысл ради чего это делать и понимание, как нести эту ношу, не сгорбившись, а с чувством внутреннего счастья – вот это все, что мы можем вам дать. Груз останется, все останется, но изменитесь ВЫ! Вот это называется проповедь в Сознании Кришны

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вопрос о целях ИСККОН отделен в раздел "Традиции и современность" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=16654

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Переживание – критерий истинности

По этой причине, когда преданные собираются вместе, то они должны понять, таким образом, как всю эту мирскую сферу, сферу природы... каким образом она связана с Кришной? И не просто понять это теоретически, а понять это эмоционально. Как мои дети связаны с Кришной, как моя работа связана с Кришной? Для того, чтобы делать все это со вкусом, но чтобы этот вкус был не к мирской деятельности, а к Кришне, т.е. Вы делаете это и Вы делаете это для Кришны. И вот этот вкус, вот эта эмоциональная наполненность, когда преданный общается со своей семьей, когда он общается, выполняет свои обязанности на работе или еще где-то, именно это привлекает дживы к Кришне, потому что дживы привлекаются эмоциональной энергией, они не привлекаются вашей философией, они привлекаются вашими эмоциями, вашей верой. 

Если человек верит во что-то, он будет эмоционален, потому что Вы всегда переживаете о том, что для Вас важно, во что Вы верите. Если Вы верите во что-то, Вы переживаете, а если Вы переживаете, люди чувствуют – он же переживает, т.е. значит это что? Значит это - Истина. Т.е. для людей критерием истинности являются переживания. Понимаете? Если Вы боитесь, например, проповедовать – люди Вас не так поймут и Вы говорите так дипломатично как-то вот, нейтрально, чтобы, не дай Бог, Вас как-то не осудили или еще что-то такое, люди думают: «Да что он вообще такое говорит? Вообще, что это такое?» Но если Вы говорите какие-то самые даже радикальные вещи, но говорите это от сердца, говорите это с любовью, люди могут не согласиться с этим, но они все время об этом будут думать, потому что люди хотят любви, люди хотят отношений, людей хотят связей, а не вот этого притхак: «Ну, вот Вы должны принять эту философию, потому что она истинна…» Но это притхак. Ну и что, что у тебя истинная философия, а ко мне это какое имеет отношение, ко мне? Любви-то нету в этом, как я могу принять философию, если в ней нет любви? Если ты существуешь отдельно, сам по себе, ты там весь такой в истине этой своей, а до меня тебе нет никакого дела. 

И как я вчера рассказывал историю эту с Мригари, когда Нарада Муни встретил Мригари. Нарада Муни переживал по поводу Мригари, по поводу его судьбы и Мригари почувствовал переживания Нарады и поэтому он принял наставления Нарады Муни. Он почувствовал, что Нарада не мыслит своего существования отдельно от Мригари, он не мыслит своего счастья... Не то что – я такой спасенный, освобожденный мудрец, а ты такой падший бандит, ну пожинай плоды своей кармы… Ради … не хочешь пожинать плоды своей кармы, прими вот эту философию, прими мои наставления. Нет, Нарада Муни сказал: «Я переживаю за тебя, я переживаю, потому что ты причиняешь боль этим живым существам и это не может пройти бесследно – ты будешь испытывать страдания, все твои близкие будут испытывать страдания, я переживаю за тебя, за твою семью… Не просто ж за тебя переживаю, а за твою семью тоже переживаю…» 

Потому что у нас такая манера есть: мы проповедуем людям и мы вырываем этих людей из семьи. Тоже притхак. У нас же у самих эта вещь, что быть преданным, значит быть индивидуалистом в Сознании Кришны. И мы рассматриваем человека, как очередное тело какое-то, которое нужно вырвать из его окружения и сделать преданным, повесить на него кантхималы, дать ему джапу. Но проповедовать человеку означает проповедовать ему ответственность за все, что его окружает: за его семью, за судьбу тех людей, которые рядом с ним, - вот это означает проповедь. Мы никогда не вырываем людей из природы, потому что, когда мы вырываем людей из природы, это означает, что наше бхакти осквернено гьяной и, тем самым, мы опустошаем сердце преданных, лишаем их эмоциональности как бы естественной, естественной веры – именно того, что привлекает сердца людей. Это очень важный момент.

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
Фестиваль «Гауранга», Шримад Бхагаватам, 03-08-2013 г. 

https://vk.com/sadhuswami- источник

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*ЕС Бхактиведанта Садху Свами*

Как находиться в пространстве конфликта?

Очень парадоксальная постановка вопроса, потому что чаще всего люди пытаются избежать конфликта, но секрет заключается в том, что конфликт – это свойство природы. То есть природа, она противоречива по своей сути, и поэтому конфликт – это пространство жизни.

Почему люди страдают? Потому что они не умеют находиться в пространстве конфликта

У вас возник некий конфликт, вы страдаете в этом конфликте. Почему это страдание происходит? Потому что когда происходит конфликт, человек находится в этом конфликте в состоянии одиночества, то есть он отделяет себя от того человека, с которым он конфликтует.

...и представьте вот вы остались вместе с этим человеком и решили с ним:
«А давай мы вместе с тобой возьмем ответственность за то, что сейчас происходит между нами. Давай мы с тобой вместе пройдем через этот конфликт».

И вы сразу почувствуете, что конфликт перестает быть источником страданий. Он становится некоей творческой энергией, которая соединяет вас и движет вперед, развивает вас обоих. Обида, которая возникает, она связана с тем, что конфликт, в котором мы находимся, он зашел слишком далеко именно в этом формате – отчужденном формате. 

Один из главных ключевых моментов в искусстве решения конфликтов заключается в том, чтобы не затягивать моменты прояснений, моменты диалога в конфликте.

Если конфликт затянут, то тогда единственное что можно сделать – это простить друг друга и решить о том, что мы будем делать дальше – мы будем вместе проходить этот путь, эту школу жизни, либо мы будем это делать отдельно.

В основе любого конфликта лежит противоречие, связанное с различием природы. 

– мы очень разные. 

Для большинства людей различие в природе – это своего рода препятствие, которое не позволяет им установить гармонию. Но для мудрого человека различия – это всегда перспектива, мы конфликт воспринимаем как повод для того, чтобы углубить свои отношения, углубить понимание происходящего.

То есть ученическая позиция – это ключ к пониманию природы конфликта как к благо-творному явлению

Я, как физик, могу сказать, что любая вещь в этом мире занимает именно то положение, которое ей выгодно энергетически. То же самое происходит с нашей психикой.

...именно любовь, она меняет вкус человека. Именно любовь дает то положение энергетическое, которое человек готов занимать без напряжения. 

Очень важно, что не должно быть напряжения, потому что когда мы пытаемся изменить человека через претензию, мы создаём напряжение, а это разрушает связь. 

Мы избавляемся от привязанностей, мы избавляемся от претензий к человеку. И, таким образом, мы становимся способными поделиться с ним вкусом наших отношений, тем самым изменив нашу судьбу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ПРИЗНАКИ ДЕМОНИЗМА В ЛИЧНОСТИ. ПРИЗНАКИ ПРЕДАННОСТИ.

Настоящих преданных и настоящих демонов всегда мало. Все остальные просто находятся под влиянием либо тех, либо других. И как понять, что человек является демоном или преданным? 

 Понять очень просто. Если человек при соприкосновении с Истиной оживляется, хочет узнать о ней больше, хочет слушать больше об этом, у него пробуждается желание что-то делать в связи с тем, что он услышал, т.е. служить, значит это преданный. И преданный также считает, когда он об этом услышит, он считает, что это должны знать все. Т.е. у него сразу появляется желание поделиться со всеми тем, что он узнал. Т.е. он не делит людей на посвященных и как бы «низких», на благородных и быдло, да? Говоря по–русски. 
 Для него есть живые существа, и все они являются его друзьями. Таков преданный.

 А демона можно узнать по тому, что как только он получает какое-то знание, он пытается использовать его для себя: для того, чтобы достичь какого-то положения, для того, чтобы возвыситься над другими, для того, чтобы управлять другими, т.е., иначе говоря, чтобы занять какое-то исключительное положение.

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами (Энвер Измайлов)
Демоны и преданные. Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам 7.6.24, Ростов, 21 июня 2015 г.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Вариант 1 может также просто иметь природу брахмана, а вариант 2 - природу кшатрия  :smilies: 

Демона все-таки проще узнать по его отношению к преданным (в особенности к чистым преданным, духовным учителям, старшим вайшнавам). Демоны ненавидят преданных - критикуют их, желают им зла, строят всевозможные козни. А преданный даже к демонам нередко относится милосердно.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Вообще хочу сказать, что я слышал Бхактиведанта Садху Махараджа только несколько раз - в коротких видео, кажется, где он отвечал на общие вопросы для совсем новых людей. Махарадж произвел впечатление, с одной стороны, брахманического склада личности (характера, правильнее) - может вставить где-то незлобное, но остроумное словцо  :smilies:  А с другой стороны - очень чувствительная личность, наверняка...  :smilies:  На мой взгляд имеет много сходства с Шиварамой Махараджем (не внешне, конечно, а больше по натуре). 

Извиняюсь за возможный мини-флуд - не удержался, чтобы не написать  :smilies: 




> Бхактиведанта Садху Свами (Энвер Измайлов)


Ой, а у меня по этому имени не Садху Махараджа, а исполнителя-гитариста находит  :sorry: :
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Непривязанность может существовать только внутри привязанности

ВОПРОС: Вы говорили, что безразличие в отношениях в жизни преданного – это проблема, это ведет к деградации. Я стала замечать, что я не замечаю грани между безразличием и непривязанностью. Я не скучаю по друзьям, с которыми не вижусь полгода, не скучаю по родителям, у меня появляются люди, мы дружим, потом разъезжаемся, я по ним не скучаю. То есть это нормально: мы встретились, мы разошлись. Я не пойму – то ли это высшая степень безразличия и отсутствия человечности, либо, все-таки, непривязанность.

ОТВЕТ: Очень важный вопрос. Я вам могу сказать такую вещь, извините вайшнавы, очень неприятную. Девяносто процентов всех нейтральных состояний, которые мы испытываем, это состояние именно безразличия. Чем отличается безразличие от непривязанности?

Непривязанность может существовать только в одном случае – внутри привязанности. Когда вы привязаны, и вы работаете со своей привязанностью, связывая ее с Кришной, меняя качество ваших эмоций внутри ваших отношений,внутри привязанности, вот это есть непривязанность. А когда вы просто непривязаны, значит вы безразличны.

Понимаете, любовь, она одинаковая: что духовная любовь,что любовь в гуне страсти, любой вид любви- это изначальная энергия, ади-раса,она идет из духовного мира. Здесь она искажается и принимает какие-то разные формы,в разных гунах. Но это изначальная реальность жизни, то, что связывает живых существ.

Чем мы занимаемся в бхакти-йоге? Мы не отвергаем эту энергию, мы меняем ее качество, мы работаем над качеством привязанности, а вовсе не работаем над тем,чтобы ее ампутировать. Когда вы ампутируете свои привязанности, вы превращаетесь в имперсоналистов. Вы перестаете чувствовать даже преданных,не говоря уже о сострадании к обычным живым существам. Вы просто эмоционально умираете.

Особенно это страшно для женщин: если мужчины еще могут на концепциях сидеть, то женщины живут сердцем,отношениями. Если вы культивируете так называемую “непривязанность”, то вы душевно начнете чахнуть,у вас вкус к жизни уйдет, не только к материальной, но и к духовной, в итоге.

Поэтому не занимайтесь пожалуйста этой ерундой,которую вы непонятно где услышали и непонятно как поняли. Всё, что мы можем делать в сознании Кришны - это развивать духовные привязанности и работать над своими материальными привязанностями, одухотворяя их.Вот это наша практика, для этого наши шастры. Для этого мы слушаем все эти наставления. Никакой другой цели у этого нет.

Я понимаю, когда человек попадает в ситуацию, где ему сложно, у него проблемы к примеру, с родителями.Естественно, это приводит к потребности убежать из этих отношений. И тут ложно понятая философия непривязанности как раз на руку: у меня есть проблемы, и я бегу от этих проблем в сознание Кришны.Но это ничего не решает. Если вы хотите вернуться к Богу, вам все равно придется вернуться туда, откуда вы сбежали.Вернуться в другом состоянии, избавиться от двеши, неприязни, обратной стороной раги. Кришна в Гите говорит, что мы должны избавиться и от раги, и от двеши.
Может у человека есть внутренняя боль, проблема какая-то и он слышит просто то, что ему хочется слышать. Слышит только о непривязанности. И понимает ее как мидхья-чара, т.е. тот, кто изображает из себя непривязанность.

Поэтому, дорогие, пожалуйста, если у кого-то еще в сердце нет этой философской самскары, прямо сегодня вам нужно её получить: НЕПРИВЯЗАННОСТЬ МОЖЕТ СУЩЕСТВОВАТЬ ТОЛЬКО ВНУТРИ ПРИВЯЗАННОСТИ.

Если вы не работаете со своими чувствами, если вы их не одухотворяете в сознании Кришны, вы не можете изменить свою природу с материальной на духовную. Это невозможно. Максимум, что вы можете сделать - это достичь какой-то нирваны, то есть стать имперсоналистом и просто выкинуться в какое-то нейтральное пространство, где нет ни отношений, ни чувств, ничего. Вот этого достигают те люди, которые идут по пути ложной непривязанности.

Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.30-25-28, Вриндаван, 11 марта 2019 г.

----------


## Achyuta Damodara das

Харе Кришна!
Лекция Бхактиведанты Садху Свами по Бхагавад Гите 4.24, прочитанная в благоприятный день экадаши 11-08-2019 на воскресной программе в Томске.
https://youtu.be/TKZBJ9Rsp3Y
.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Преданный выслушивает огромное количество наставлений от разных махараджей, он упакован всевозможными семинарами, но каков результат? Он при этом не может решить какие-то элементарные проблемы. В чем же причина? Оказывается, просто корень слабый — человек упорно занимает неправильную нравственную позицию.

Мы не хотим признать реальность того, что Кришна находится в нашем собственном сердце. Смысл всех наставлений в том, чтобы признать, что у меня нет никаких проблем в присутствии Кришны (который уже присутствует), принять радость ученичества, радость служения. Необходимо принять, что та жизнь, которая у меня уже есть, — это и есть семя моего совершенства, это и есть дар, который я каждый день должен принимать с энтузиазмом и благодарностью! И поливать именно это семя, повторяя Харе Кришна, а не сорняки бессознательной религиозности.

Если у меня нет энтузиазма, значит я не благодарен. С этого начинается обретение истинного знания, это и есть нравственная платформа, фундамент, на котором я должен строить свою жизнь.

Е.С. Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Движение преданных сейчас скорее напоминает хобби. Им нравятся Кришна, преданные, воспевать, по воскресеньям одевают дхоти, сари -- эдакий кружок по интересам, ставят образно говоря свечку за Кришну, при этом общество идет своей дорогой вниз в адские условия, на Земле становится все хуже и хуже с каждым годом, люди становятся все более сумасшедшими, можно ждать чего угодно с таким умонастроением -- войны, чего угодно, потому что люди живут для себя, ради своих чувственных удовольствий.
Не было такого еще 200, 300 лет тому назад. Это совершенно новый тип человека -- маргинал. Это асоциальное существо. Вы знаете, что в природе не существует такого явления -- маргинал, существа, которое живет для себя. Возьмите любое насекомое, птичку- все живут ради других. Конечно в природе есть жестокость, потому что в ней нет сознания, эта природа отделена от Кришны, она материальная, поэтому все живые существа служат только своему, то, что связано с их эго. Если я - собака, то я - собака и буду плохо относится скажем к кошкам, потому что у них другая природа, притхаг пракрита -- отделенная природа, при этом живые существа чувствуют себя объединенными, но отделенными от другой природы -- вот это наш клан, это их клан.
Поскольку мы отделены от Бога, мы отделены и друг от друга, люди просто существуют сами по себе. А сейчас ситуация дошла до такого, разъединение уже идет не по принципу клана, а по принципу одного индивида -- это предельная степень деградации, когда человек отождествляет себя не со своей семьей, а со своим грубым физическим я -- телом. Даже в семьях люди живут не как мы, а как отдельный я. Даже преданным очень тяжело общаться друг с другом,-- так много противоречий, конфликтов почему? Потому что каждый сидит в своем эго - это состояние современного человека.
Поэтому Прабхупада и наши ачарьи всегда подчеркивали важность дайви варнашрамы- общинной жизни, которая позволяет увидеть Говинду реально, потому что Кришну невозможно постичь вне пространства отношений, потому что Личность Бога, как Личность приходит именно в общество, Он не приходит к индивидуалисту -- эгоисту, который просто повторяет Харе Кришна. Он приходит в то место, где преданные обмениваются любовным служением, помогая друг другу в Сознании Кришны, живут заботясь друг о друге и имея любовь в своей общине, зовут других в свою общину не для того, чтобы обратить в свою веру, как религиозные деятели.
В чем особенность подхода Прабхупады? Что он хотел от нас? Какой пример мы должны предложить этому миру, чтобы он изменился? Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные научились сотрудничать друг с другом, любить друг друга в Сознании Кришны, преодолевая все различия, все внутренние эгоистические побуждения, когда мы становимся одной семьей, мы станем примером для всего мира и это обьединение не по клановому признаку, потому что в центре - Кришна и это может обьединить весь мир, потому что в центре не интересы религиозные, национальные или еще какие, а центром становится Всевышний и такое обьединение может обьединить мир.
Но преданные не хотят объединяться почему- то... Каждый из нас думает - я преданный, как- будто кто- то может сам по себе стать преданным, как- будто Кришна принимает поклонение вне сферы сотрудничества. Мы не можем быть преданными просто так, потому что Кришна не принимает ничего материального, Он принимает только духовное подношение, только в сфере сотрудничества, в сфере общины Кришна вдохновлен принимать подношения, Кришна принимает любовь.

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как контролировать косвенных проповедников?

Вопрос из зала: Каким образом и кто должен контролировать организации, чтобы там не было отклонения от учения Прабхупады, потому что уже было достаточно много прецедентов, в том числе и…

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами: Никто, ответ очень простой – никто. Потому что единственным способом контроля над вайшнавами является искренность самого преданного – это первый контролёр, и вторым контролёром является санга таких же искренних преданных. Т.е. если искренняя душа находится в санге искренних душ, то вот эта вот, согласно Бхагавад-Гите, чатуршлоке Бхагавад-Гиты, вот эта санга, она является «дадами буддхи - йогам там» - источником разума, с помощью которого джива приходит к Богу. Другого контролёра не существует. Не существует административного контроля – Прабхупада был против административной централизации движения, значит контроль может осуществляться только локально, на уровне искренней санги между вайшнавами.
А вот все вайшнавы, которые получили судьбу отклониться, у них у всех одна и та же черта – это одиночки без глубокого общения, в котором они получали руководство в Сознании Кришны. Т.е. если преданный имеет только одно общение – вот есть мой гуру и всё, больше нет никого, я не общаюсь ни с кем тесно, то это настроение каништхи. И такие люди, как я уже говорил, им запрещено проповедовать, если они это делают, они отклоняются, это неизбежно. Потому что они цепляют разные анартхи – почести, слава, всё, что приходит при этом, они не в состоянии этому противостоять. Результатом этого является увеличение сексуальных желаний, жадность до денег, а это конец для проповедника. Поэтому если проповедник – одиночка и если он такой харизматичный, но при этом держится сам по себе, вы должны понимать, что его падение – это только вопрос времени, вот и всё.

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами
Отречение от своих иллюзий (Бхагавад-Гита 5.3, 2017-06-04, Томск)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Одна из тех вещей, которая меня удивляет — если бы меня Ямарадж спросил, как Юдхиштхиру Махараджа: — «Что для тебя является самым удивительным в твоей жизни?» Я бы сказал, что меня больше всего удивляет то, что люди, которые каждый день воспевают два часа определённое как бы сочетание слов — они меньше всего об этом говорят.
О том, что это всё для них значит, какой в этом смысл, меньше всего делятся и меньше всего об этом спрашивают. Вот это для меня самое удивительное. То есть, человек два часа каждый день тратит на какой-то процесс и интересуется этим процессом меньше всего в своей жизни. Вот это
сочетание для меня просто… главный парадокс."

Бхактиведанта Садху Свами

----------

